# مسابقة _--جاوب سؤالى و إسأل سؤالك--_



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

دى مسابقة إن شاء الله هنعملها بين أعضاء المنتدى 



غرض المسابقة
هيبقى هدفها أولا إننا نثرى من معلوماتنا فى مجال الهندسة الميكانيكية بكافة أقسامها من ناحية

و التنافس بين أعضاء المنتدى من ناحية أخرى



التعريف بطريقة المسابقة
كل واحد يدخل الموضوع هيلاقى سؤال يحاول الإجابة علية و يحاول يدعم إجابتة بصور قدر الإمكان لزيادة الإستفادة

و بعد الإجابة يصبح من حقة أن يضع سؤال ليجاوب علية الأخرين

وهكذا



أتمنى المسابقة تنول على إعجابكم 




ابدأ بسؤال سهل بس المرة دى عشان اول مرة 

ما هى الجلبة او sleeve؟؟ و ما هى المادة المصنعة منها ؟​


----------



## مهاجر (24 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

فكرة رائعة مهندس أيمن

أتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لهذه المسابقة ... وبإذن الله تنشط القسم ويكون هناك تفاعل بين الأعضاء

أخوك 
ابو محمد


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (24 يناير 2010)

الجلبة هى جزء اسطوانى به فراغ اسطوانى أيضاً متحد معه فى المركز 
تستخدم الجلبة غالباً ككرسى محور . وتستخدم أيضاً كمفصل لميكانيزم أو دليل لعامود يتحرك بداخله مثل دليل الصمامات بالسيارات. 
تصنع الجلب من النحاس البرونزى أو النحاس الفوسفورى أوالنحاس الجرافيتى . وأحياناً تصنع من الحديد الزهر وذلك طبقاً لطبيعة الاستخدام . وكذلك فى بعض التطبيقات تصنع الجلب من أنواع خاصة من البلاستك وذلك فى بعض الأجهزة الكهربية و الصناعات الدقيقة. 
هذه فكرة مختصرة عن الجلب .
والآن سؤالى هو: 
ماهو NPT Threads ؟؟؟؟


----------



## jouini87 (24 يناير 2010)

سوف أنتظر حتى يجي سؤال سهل ،لأنه بصراحة أسئلتكم صعبة :55:


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

اجابة كاملة و صحيحة يا باشمهندس مصطفى
يمكن زيادة انها تستخدم مع الshaftsلحمايتة من التاكل




صورة للجلبة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا ابو محمد نورت الموضوع



> ماهو NPT Threads ؟؟؟؟


كل اللى اعرفة عنة national pipe thread
و هو نوع من المسامير و مصنف ضمن منظمة الansi
american national standard institute

فى انتظار رد صحيح ان شاء الله


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يناير 2010)

مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> الجلبة هى جزء اسطوانى به فراغ اسطوانى أيضاً متحد معه فى المركز
> تستخدم الجلبة غالباً ككرسى محور . وتستخدم أيضاً كمفصل لميكانيزم أو دليل لعامود يتحرك بداخله مثل دليل الصمامات بالسيارات.
> تصنع الجلب من النحاس البرونزى أو النحاس الفوسفورى أوالنحاس الجرافيتى . وأحياناً تصنع من الحديد الزهر وذلك طبقاً لطبيعة الاستخدام . وكذلك فى بعض التطبيقات تصنع الجلب من أنواع خاصة من البلاستك وذلك فى بعض الأجهزة الكهربية و الصناعات الدقيقة.
> هذه فكرة مختصرة عن الجلب .
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس ايمن 
مشكور على الموضوع .. 
وارجو من الأخوة الأعضاء التفاعل معه ..

فهناك الكثير من المعلومات.. وعن طريق الموضوع يمكن طرحها

فكرة جيدة.. وفقك الله وبارك فيك .​

 
*NPT- National Pipe Thread Taper- ANSI B1.20.1*

*NPT pipe threads - dimensions according ANSI/ASME B1.20.1*




Common American National Standard Pipe Taper Threads

NPT - National Pipe Thread Taper
FPT - female (internal) National Pipe Taper threads
MPT - male (external) National Pipe Taper threads
NPTF - Dryseal American National Standard Taper Pipe Thread (ANSI B1.20.3)
For NPT threads a sealant compound or Teflon tape must be used for a leak-free seal. For NPTF no sealant is needed for a sealing.



Characteristics of NPT (also known as ANSI/ASME B1.20.1 Pipe Threads, General Purpose):

tapered thread _1o 47'_
truncation of roots and crests are flat
_60o_ thread angle
pitch is measured in threads per inch
*Note!* Pipe sizes do not refer to any physical dimensions. The outside diameter of a pipe or fitting must be measured and compared to a table for size identification. A _3/4" NPT_ pipe thread has an outside diameter - OD - of _1.050 inches_.
Each thread size has a defined number of threads per inch - TPI, or pitch. The _3/4" NPT_ pipe thread has _14_ threads per inch. Both the TPI and OD of the thread are required for positive identification of thread size because more than one size have the same TPI.


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمد

فى انتظار سؤالك


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (24 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم انتظر الاسئلة لكي نجيب عنها ونشارك معكم


----------



## jouini87 (24 يناير 2010)

ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 يناير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور محمد
> 
> فى انتظار سؤالك


 
مشكور اخي المهندس ايمن .. ولو أعفيتني ؟!!!
ولكن ...!!!! لابأس هذا سؤالي

ماهو الـــ drum type boiler ؟؟؟​


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (24 يناير 2010)

*شكراً مهندس أيمن على فكرة موضوع المسابقة*

*شكراً دكتور محمد على الاضافات القيمة والتوضيح بالصور*

*مع تمنياتى بنجاح واستمرار هذه الفكرة*

*معلومات اضافية عن NPT Threads *



*NPT American Taper Pipe Thread
ANSI B 1.20.1*

*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Specifications of International Thread Standards[/FONT]*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*American Taper Pipe Thread, with sealant compound.*[/FONT][/FONT]*Nominal Diameter**Major Diameter
mm**Tapping
Drill Size
mm**TPI**Pitch
mm*1/16" NPT7,8956,00270,9411/8" NPT10,2428,25270,9411/4" NPT13,61610,70181,4113/8" NPT17,05514,10181,4111/2" NPT21,22317,40141,8143/4" NPT26,56822,60141,8141" NPT33,22828,5011,52,2091 1/4" NPT41,98537,0011,52,2091 1/2" NPT48,05443,5011,52,2092" NPT60,09255,0011,52,2092 1/2" NPT72,69965,5083,1753" NPT88,60881,5083,1753 1/2" NPT101,31694,3083,1754" NPT113,973107,0083,1755" NPT141,300134,38483,1756" NPT168,275161,19183,1758" NPT219,075211,67383,17510" NPT273,050265,31183,17512" NPT323,850315,79383,175



* مهندس مصطفى عبده* 
​


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

عندما تركب مضخة فوق مستوى سطح الماء بارتفاع معين فان ضغط الماء عند مدخل المضخة يصير اقل من الضغط الجوى فاذا تساوى قيمة هذا الضغط مع ضغط تبخر الماء المناظر لدرجة حرارتة فانة يتحول الى بخار وفى هذة الحالة لا تستطيع الطلمبة اداء عملها بطريقة صحيحة حيث تكون فقاعات من بخار الماء وسط الماء تجعل دوران المضخة مضطربا وتسمى هذة الظاهرة التكهف وهى تسبب اهتزازات وتاكل للمضخة وتقلل من سريان الماء وتقلل كفاءة المضخة
وتجنب هذة الظاهرة بتحديد اقصى عمق امن للماء اسفل المضخةوهو ما يسمى NPSH
net positive suction head
وهو يمكن حسابة وبالتالى نتفادى حدوث هذة الظاهرة


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (24 يناير 2010)

سؤالى هو لماذا يصنع العضو الدوار فى المضخة من جزء واحد مسبوك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (24 يناير 2010)

حصل غلط يا اخوانى
هاجر جاوبت على السؤال دة 


> ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??



الان السؤال لدكتور محمد


> ماهو الـــ drum type boiler ؟؟؟


----------



## عمراياد (24 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخ ايمن على الموضوع الجميل

واسف على التاخير في الرد 

وان شاء الله اشارك معكم في المرات القادمة 

تحيتي


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (25 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكور اخي المهندس ايمن .. ولو أعفيتني ؟!!!
> 
> ولكن ...!!!! لابأس هذا سؤالي​
> 
> ماهو الـــ drum type boiler ؟؟؟​


 

Drum type boiler 
يوجد نوعان من الغلايات
1- fire tube boiler وهى غلايات صغيرة نسبياً نستخم فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية ذات القدرات الصغير وفى بعض المصانع لتوليد بخار وكذلك استخدمت قديماً فى القاطر البخارية .
2- water tube boiler ومنها موضوع السؤال(Drum boiler ) وهو نوع من الغلايات كبيرة الحجم تنتج كميات كبيرة من البخار بدرجة حرارة عالية . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الغلايات فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية الكبيرة ذات القدرات العالية ومن امثلتها محطة شبرا الخيمة البخارية - ومحطة أبوقير البخارية .
رسم توضيحى للـ Drum Boiler


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 يناير 2010)

مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> drum type boiler
> يوجد نوعان من الغلايات
> 1- fire tube boiler وهى غلايات صغيرة نسبياً نستخم فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية ذات القدرات الصغير وفى بعض المصانع لتوليد بخار وكذلك استخدمت قديماً فى القاطر البخارية .
> 2- water tube boiler ومنها موضوع السؤال(drum boiler ) وهو نوع من الغلايات كبيرة الحجم تنتج كميات كبيرة من البخار بدرجة حرارة عالية . ويستخدم هذا النوع من الغلايات فى محطات توليد الكهرباء البخارية الكبيرة ذات القدرات العالية ومن امثلتها محطة شبرا الخيمة البخارية - ومحطة أبوقير البخارية .
> رسم توضيحى للـ drum boiler


 
الأخ المهندس مصطفى عبده 
أشكر لك التوضيح .. 
وأنتظر تعريفات وتوضيحات أكثر 

وفقكم الله.​


----------



## king.khadawy (25 يناير 2010)

اعتقد اخر سؤال كان لماذا يصنع العضو الدوار فى المضخة من جزء واحد مسبوك والأجابة كما اعتقد انها هى الطريقة الأوفر اقتصاديا بدلا من التشغيل او الحدادة او حتى التجميع .... فعلا موضوع جميل جدا جدا ينشط الدماغ شوية ... سؤالى هو (هل يمكن تحويل المحركات التى تعمل بالديزل الى غاز طبيعى؟)


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مشكور اخي المهندس ايمن .. ولو أعفيتني ؟!!!​
> 
> 
> ولكن ...!!!! لابأس هذا سؤالي​
> ...


زملائى الأعزاء والأفاضل 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا على هذا التفاعل البناء واشكر المهندس الفاضل ايمن حسن على حسن اختيارة للموضوع الشيق
والاجابة على استاذى الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل هو :

*من ويكيبيديا، الموسوعة الحرة*

*وعاء البخار*steam drum هو أحد مكونات غلاية الماء ذات الأنابيب التي تعمل عند درجة حرارة تبلغ 390 درجة مئوية وضغط يصل إلى 4و2 ميجاباسكال . يتجمع الماء الساخن القادم من أنابيب التسخين في وعاء البخار حيث ينفصل البخار عن الماء . ويُوجّه البخار إلى توربين بغرض تشغيله ويمكن بواسطته إنتاج الكهرباء 
طريقة عمل الغلاية
تتكون الغلاية عادة من وعائين أحدهما *وعاء البخار* steam drum وهو يحتوي على الماء الساخن و البخار، وهويوجد في أعلى الغلاية [أو المرجل] . والوعاء الآخر يوجد في أسفل المرجل ويمد المرجل بالماء البارد . ويوصل بين الوعائين مجموعة أنابيب يصل طولها نحو 5 متر ، يدخلها الماء من وعاء الماء البارد بواسطة مضخات ويحيط بها الهواء الساخن الناتج عن الشعلات التي تعمل بالغاز أو الزيت ، فترتفع درجة حرارة الماء في الأنابيب ثم تدخل وعاء البخار . يتوزع الماء الساخن داخل وعاء البخار وبعد انفصال البخار منه يبدأ في النزول عن طريق أنابيب الماء النازل down comers إلى وعاء الماء البارد (feed water drum ).الموجود أسفل المرجل .




 


شكل توضيحي يبين طريقة عمل السخان الذي تحوي على غرفة للماء البارد وغرفة للماء الساخن تخرج منها أنابيب تعمل على رفع درجة حرارة المياه فيها.




ويوجد أعلى *وعاء البخار* صمام للتنفيس حيث يتم عن طريقه تفريغ أنابيب المرجل والوعاء من الفقاعات الهوائية عند بداية التشغيل ويغلق الصمام عند وصول الضغط إلى 1.5 kg/cm2 . كما يوجد أيضا صمامات أمان(safty valve) تعمل على تفريغ الضغط الزائد في حالة ارتفاع الضغط داخل وعاء البخار لحماية المرجل .
ويوجد على جانبي وعاء البخار صمامان أخران لتنظيم الضغط : الصمام الأول Rv-1359 يفتح في حالة وصول الضغط إلى kg/cm2 29 ويغلق في حالة وصول الضغط إلى kg/cm2 27.8 ،أما الصمام الثاني Rv-1360 والذي يفتح في حالة وصول الضغط إلى kg/cm2 29.8 ويغلق في حالة وصول الضغط إلى kg/cm2 28.6 . كما توجد مقاييس لقياس مستوى الماء في وعاء البخار.
ويوجد داخل وعاء البخار أنبوب لإضافة المواد الكيمياوية التي يمكن إضافتها لمنع التكلس . إضافة إلى ذلك يوجد مجموعة مصفاة السايكلون cyclone – tube separator والتي تقوم بالتقاط قطرات الماء الموجودة في البخار ومنعها من الخروج إلى المحمصة Superheater. بذلك يصبح البخار الداخل في المحمصة جافا وخالي من الرطوبة.
كما توجد أيضا مصفاة للفصل الميكانيكي (scrubber) حيث تتكون من عدة طبقات (baffles) تسمح بمرور البخار وتمنع مرور الماء. بذلك تتجمع قطرات الماء المفصولة و يخرج البخار من المصفاة مشبعا وجافا (saturated vapor).
يتعرض البخار المشبع قبل خروجة لإدارة التوربين إلى حرارة الغاز العادم فيكتسب منها حرارة إضافية وبرتفع ضغطه .
دمتم بخير وفضل ومنة من الله


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يناير 2010)

صورة للدرام


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يناير 2010)

صورة للدرام من الداخل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يناير 2010)

صورة توضيحية اكثر للغلاية


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (25 يناير 2010)

والسؤال هو
ماهى اسباب انفجار الغلايات وكيفية تجنب ذلك ؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يناير 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> زملائى الأعزاء والأفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا على هذا التفاعل البناء واشكر المهندس الفاضل ايمن حسن على حسن اختيارة للموضوع الشيق
> والاجابة على استاذى الفاضل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل هو :
> ...


 
أشكر للأخ الفاضل المهندس عبدالناصر عجوة مشاركته الممتازة 
وجزاه الله خيرا على الإجابة الشافية الوافية ..

وليسمح لي بإضافة بسيطة وهي :

خليط الماء والبخار في هذا النوع من المراجل يتكون في أنابيب المرجل والمحاطة باللهب أو ما يعرف ب Burners . ينتقل هذا الخليط إلى الأسطوانة Drum، حيث تكون هناك ثلاث مراحل لفصل الماء من البخار ، باستخدام خاصية فرق الكثافة ..هذا الأمر ليس من السهولة كما يبدو من الوهلة الأولى حيث انه كلما ترتفع درجات الحرارة والضغط فإن الفارق بين الماء والبخار في الكثافة يتناقص.. البخار الناتج سيذهب بعدها إلى المحمص superheater ليصل إلى درجة الجفاف الكامل completely dry (خالي من جزيئات الماء) واكتساب درجات حرارة أخرى. الماء المتجمع يعاد إلى الغلاية مرة أخرى عبر downcomer Tube) Recirculator) .انظر شكل المرجل (الغلاية) في مشاركة الأخ الفاضل مهندس عبدالناصر عجوة .

تسمى أيضا هذه النوعيات من المراجل تحت الحرجة Sub-critical لأنها تعمل تحت النقطة الحرجة للماء للتأكد من وجود فارق في الكثافة بين الماء والبخار لعملية الفصل بين الماء والبخار، انظر الشكل 









​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يناير 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> والسؤال هو
> ماهى اسباب انفجار الغلايات وكيفية تجنب ذلك ؟


 
الأخ الفاضل مهندس عبدالناصر عجوة
كما ذكرت في موضوع العيوب 











*مثبــت:* اسباب العيوب التي تظهر في المعدات والماكينات .. دعوة للنقاش..!!
فأسباب الإنفجارات وفشل امراجل البخارية يرجع
1- عيوب تصميمية
2-عيوب تصنيعية
3- عيوب التشغيل والصيانة والتركيب 

وقد سبق وأن أشرات إليها في الموضوع في المشاركة 122
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t161769-13.html

وهي عيوب إما في تصاميم الأنابيب وفي إختيار المواد الخام ومقاومتها للتآكل والصدأ ، 
وكذلك حساب الإهتزازات وأخذها في الإعتبار ..

لذا ينبغي الأخذ بجميع الأسباب اللازمة لتلافيها من حيث التصميم والتركيب والصيانة والتشغيل..

وهذا موقع يوضع ذلك إحصائيات أسباب الإنهيارات

http://www.accidents-inspections.com/accidentdatabase/Index.asp


والله الموفق 

والسؤال التالي 
ماذا نعني بالسلوكيات الخطية للمواد?
Linear Behaviours of Materials
​


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يناير 2010)

> زملائى الأعزاء والأفاضل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا على هذا التفاعل البناء واشكر المهندس الفاضل ايمن حسن على حسن اختيارة للموضوع الشيق


شكرا باشمهندس عبد الناصر



> والسؤال التالي
> ماذا نعني بالسلوكيات الخطية للمواد?
> Linear behaviours of materials


للاسف لا اعرف الاجابة يا دكتور محمد 
سانتظر السؤال التالى


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (26 يناير 2010)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> صورة توضيحية اكثر للغلاية


 الأخ الزميل م/عبد الناصر
شكرأً جزيلاً على هذا الشرح الوافى والتوضيح الرائع بالصور التوضيحية وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .

فى اجاباتى السابقة قد حاولت التوضيح برسومات وصور ولكن لم تفلح محاولتى لكونى عضو جديد فى 
المنتدى ولا أعرف كيفية استخدام ادراج الصور أو النصوص فى المنتديات .
أرجو منك مشكوراً أو من أى زميل شرح طريقة ادراج الصور أو النصوص لمحاولة الاشتراك بفعالية 
أكثر ولكم جزيل الشكر .

مصطفى عبده


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يناير 2010)

مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> الأخ الزميل م/عبد الناصر
> شكرأً جزيلاً على هذا الشرح الوافى والتوضيح الرائع بالصور التوضيحية وجزاك الله عنا كل خير .
> 
> فى اجاباتى السابقة قد حاولت التوضيح برسومات وصور ولكن لم تفلح محاولتى لكونى عضو جديد فى
> ...


 إليك هذه الروابط اخي مهندس مصطفى عبده 
وهي للمهندس الحبيب محمد (ابو الحلول)
والرابط الأول هو ما تبحث عنه.
وفقك الله.







طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى ‏

شرح الطريقة السليمة للبحث الأمثل عن المعلومة في الملتقى... ‏(



1 2 3) 





السؤال تكرر >> ما هي طريقة إضافة موضوع جديد.. ‏(



1 2 3) ​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور دكتور محمد على الرد والاهتمام 
وننتظر من باقى المهندسين الرد على الأسئلة وطرح سؤال


----------



## king.khadawy (28 يناير 2010)

يا جماعة سلام عليكم .... لم يرد احد على سؤالى هل توجد كيفية لتحويل محركات الديزل (التى تعمل بنظرية الأنضغاط ) الى محركات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى وما هى الكيفية والمطلوب لأنى اتسألت السؤال ده فى مقابلة وهل دا فعلا اقصد عملية التحويل هتكون مكلفة ام لا؟ فى انتظار ردودكم الكريمة على


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (28 يناير 2010)

> يا جماعة سلام عليكم .... لم يرد احد على سؤالى هل توجد كيفية لتحويل محركات الديزل (التى تعمل بنظرية الأنضغاط ) الى محركات تعمل بالغاز الطبيعى وما هى الكيفية والمطلوب لأنى اتسألت السؤال ده فى مقابلة وهل دا فعلا اقصد عملية التحويل هتكون مكلفة ام لا؟ فى انتظار ردودكم الكريمة على


دى اول مشاركة هنا لحضرتك فى الموضوع
تقريبا انت دخلت موضوع تانى!!


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس ايمن حسن 
مشكور للمتابعة .. وقد تم تثبيت الموضوع .

أتمنى تفاعل وتجاوب الجميع . 
والله ولي التوفيق.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> ​
> والسؤال التالي
> ماذا نعني بالسلوكيات الخطية للمواد?
> Linear Behaviours of Materials​


 


مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا باشمهندس عبد الناصر
> 
> 
> للاسف لا اعرف الاجابة يا دكتور محمد
> سانتظر السؤال التالى


 


م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> مشكور دكتور محمد على الرد والاهتمام
> وننتظر من باقى المهندسين الرد على الأسئلة وطرح سؤال


 

الجواب في هذا الرابط 







 العلاقة بين المعادلات الهندسية والمعادلات الرياضية Engineering and Mathematical Form ‏(



1 2 3 4) 


Linear _versus_ non-linear
For many materials, Young's modulus is essentially constant over a range of strains. Such materials are called linear, and are said to obey Hooke's law. Examples of linear materials include steel, carbon fiber, and glass. Rubber and soils (except at very small strains) are non-linear materials.
---------------------------------------

السؤال التالي 






ماهي الأجهادات الحرارية وكيف تنتج.. 
وكيف يمكن التخلص منها.​


----------



## محمد ادم (29 يناير 2010)

التكهف يحدث فى المضخات الطاردة المركزية وهو ناتج عن انخفاض الضغط فى منطقة السحب impeller eye الى ضغط البخار للمائع مما يؤدى الى حدوث فقاعات من بخار المائع وتقوم هدة الفقاعات بالاصطدام بسطح الدفاع impeller مما يؤدى الى حدوث نقر فى سطح الدفاع.
ويتم تجنبها بالمحافظة على ظغظ المائع عند خط السحب بحيث يكون اعلى من ظغط البخار له ويتم \لك بالحفاظ على net positive suction head وهو ان يكون NPSHa اكبر من NPSHr 
ارجو ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة 
سؤالى ما هى وحدة قياس ظاهرة التكهف؟


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 يناير 2010)

jouini87 قال:


> ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??


 


هاجر محمد حسانين قال:


> عندما تركب مضخة فوق مستوى سطح الماء بارتفاع معين فان ضغط الماء عند مدخل المضخة يصير اقل من الضغط الجوى فاذا تساوى قيمة هذا الضغط مع ضغط تبخر الماء المناظر لدرجة حرارتة فانة يتحول الى بخار وفى هذة الحالة لا تستطيع الطلمبة اداء عملها بطريقة صحيحة حيث تكون فقاعات من بخار الماء وسط الماء تجعل دوران المضخة مضطربا وتسمى هذة الظاهرة التكهف وهى تسبب اهتزازات وتاكل للمضخة وتقلل من سريان الماء وتقلل كفاءة المضخة
> وتجنب هذة الظاهرة بتحديد اقصى عمق امن للماء اسفل المضخةوهو ما يسمى npsh
> net positive suction head
> وهو يمكن حسابة وبالتالى نتفادى حدوث هذة الظاهرة


 


محمد ادم قال:


> التكهف يحدث فى المضخات الطاردة المركزية وهو ناتج عن انخفاض الضغط فى منطقة السحب impeller eye الى ضغط البخار للمائع مما يؤدى الى حدوث فقاعات من بخار المائع وتقوم هدة الفقاعات بالاصطدام بسطح الدفاع impeller مما يؤدى الى حدوث نقر فى سطح الدفاع.
> ويتم تجنبها بالمحافظة على ظغظ المائع عند خط السحب بحيث يكون اعلى من ظغط البخار له ويتم \لك بالحفاظ على net positive suction head وهو ان يكون npsha اكبر من npshr
> ارجو ان تكون الاجابة صحيحة
> سؤالى ما هى وحدة قياس ظاهرة التكهف؟


 



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الجواب في هذا الرابط ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

الأخ المهندس آدم 
كما تلاحظ فقد تم الجواب على سؤال ظاهرة التكهف وهو في الصفحة الأولى
والجواب موجود في الصفحة الثانية 

ونحن وصلنا الصفحة الرابعة والسؤال هو 
ماهي الأجهادات الحرارية وكيف تنتج.. 

وكيف يمكن التخلص منها.

​


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (29 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> إليك هذه الروابط اخي مهندس مصطفى عبده
> 
> وهي للمهندس الحبيب محمد (ابو الحلول)
> والرابط الأول هو ما تبحث عنه.
> ...


 

أشكرك أخى الكريم دكتور محمد على سرعة الرد وافادتى بما أردت معرفته كما أشكرك على المعلومات الغزيرة التى تكتبها ونستفيد بها وجزاك الله خيراً .


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (29 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> الجواب في هذا الرابط ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


أعتقد أن الاجهادات الحرارية هى اجهادات داخلية للمعدن تحدث نتيجة عملية حرارية مثل اللحام أو المعاملات الحرارية مثل الـ hardening وغيرها ويتم التخلص منها عن طريق معاملة حرارية tempring لازالة الاجهادات Stress relief 
أرجو أن تكون اجابتى قريبة من الصواب كما أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع وشكراً


----------



## Abdurauf (29 يناير 2010)

مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> أعتقد أن الاجهادات الحرارية هى اجهادات داخلية للمعدن تحدث نتيجة عملية حرارية مثل اللحام أو المعاملات الحرارية مثل الـ hardening وغيرها ويتم التخلص منها عن طريق معاملة حرارية tempring لازالة الاجهادات stress relief
> أرجو أن تكون اجابتى قريبة من الصواب كما أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع وشكراً


 



الاجهادات الحرارية تنشأ عند حدوث اختلاف في درجات حرارة قطعة من منشأ سواء كان هدا التغير بارتفاع او انخفاض درجة الحرارة, فمن المعروف عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة منشأ فانه سيتمدد و في حالة كون هدا الجزء محصور داخل حيز معن, فان هدا الحيز سيعيق عملية تمدد المنشأ مما ينتج عنه تولد قوى, على سطحة تلك القوى ستتولد اجهادات
نفس العملية ستحدث عند انخفاض درجة حرارة منشأ, على سبيل المثال, ادا كان لدينا انبوب مجوف و دو قطر d1 و معدن a1 و لدينا انبوب مصمط (غير مجوف ) دو قطر خارجي d1 و معدن a2
ادا فرضنا ان معامل تمدد المعدن a2 اكبر من a1 , و ادا قمنا بحشر المعدن a2 في الثقب الموجود في a1 , و قمنا بتسخن هدا المشأ الجديد فان الدي يحدث هو ان كلى المعدنين a1 & a2 سيتمددان و لاكن كل منهما سيتمدد بازاحة مختلفة عن الآخر و دلك لان المعدنين مختلفين فكل معدن له خاصية تمدد خاصة به, المهم, نتيجة لاختلاف الازاحه فان احدهما سيتمدد بمعدل اكبر من الآخر بهدا لا يجد المساحة الازمة لكي يتمدد فيقوم بتوليد قوى , هدة القوي ستولد الاجهادات الحرارية
و من اشهر المنشأت التي تتولد داخلها اجهادات حرارية غالبا ما تكون هي السبب الرئيسي في انهيارها ادا لم يتم التصميم الجيد وهي المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة (المدعة باسياخ الصلب)
من خواص المنأت الخرسانية ان معامل تمددها قريب جدا لمعامل تمدد الصلب المستخدم في الانشأت و دلك حتي لا تنهار المنشأت عند اختلاف درجات الحرارة حتى يتمدد الصلب مع الاسمنت تقريبا في آن واحد, فعندما يكون السمنت رديء و غير مدروس جيدا من ناحية معامل تمددة الحراري و ادا لم يتم مقارنته جيدا مع معامل التمدد للصلب فان المنشأ بكل تأكيد سيتشقق و ينهار بفعل اختلاف درجات الحلاالاة ( الاجهادات الحرارية)


----------



## Abdurauf (29 يناير 2010)

مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> أعتقد أن الاجهادات الحرارية هى اجهادات داخلية للمعدن تحدث نتيجة عملية حرارية مثل اللحام أو المعاملات الحرارية مثل الـ hardening وغيرها ويتم التخلص منها عن طريق معاملة حرارية tempring لازالة الاجهادات stress relief
> أرجو أن تكون اجابتى قريبة من الصواب كما أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع وشكراً


 



الاجهادات الحرارية تنشأ عند حدوث اختلاف في درجات حرارة قطعة من منشأ سواء كان هدا التغير بارتفاع او انخفاض درجة الحرارة, فمن المعروف عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة منشأ فانه سيتمدد و في حالة كون هدا الجزء محصور داخل حيز معن, فان هدا الحيز سيعيق عملية تمدد المنشأ مما ينتج عنه تولد قوى, على سطحة تلك القوى ستتولد اجهادات
نفس العملية ستحدث عند انخفاض درجة حرارة منشأ, على سبيل المثال, ادا كان لدينا انبوب مجوف و دو قطر d1 و معدن a1 و لدينا انبوب مصمط (غير مجوف ) دو قطر خارجي d1 و معدن a2
ادا فرضنا ان معامل تمدد المعدن a2 اكبر من a1 , و ادا قمنا بحشر المعدن a2 في الثقب الموجود في a1 , و قمنا بتسخن هدا المشأ الجديد فان الدي يحدث هو ان كلى المعدنين a1 & a2 سيتمددان و لاكن كل منهما سيتمدد بازاحة مختلفة عن الآخر و دلك لان المعدنين مختلفين فكل معدن له خاصية تمدد خاصة به, المهم, نتيجة لاختلاف الازاحه فان احدهما سيتمدد بمعدل اكبر من الآخر بهدا لا يجد المساحة الازمة لكي يتمدد فيقوم بتوليد قوى , هدة القوي ستولد الاجهادات الحرارية
و من اشهر المنشأت التي تتولد داخلها اجهادات حرارية غالبا ما تكون هي السبب الرئيسي في انهيارها ادا لم يتم التصميم الجيد وهي المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة (المدعة باسياخ الصلب)
من خواص المنأت الخرسانية ان معامل تمددها قريب جدا لمعامل تمدد الصلب المستخدم في الانشأت و دلك حتي لا تنهار المنشأت عند اختلاف درجات الحرارة حتى يتمدد الصلب مع الاسمنت تقريبا في آن واحد, فعندما يكون السمنت رديء و غير مدروس جيدا من ناحية معامل تمددة الحراري و ادا لم يتم مقارنته جيدا مع معامل التمدد للصلب فان المنشأ بكل تأكيد سيتشقق و ينهار بفعل اختلاف درجات الحرارة ( الاجهادات الحرارية)

سؤالي هو :
ما هو السبب الدي يؤدي الى انبعاج عمود التوربين بحيث ان اتجاه الانبعاج يكون الى اعلى وليس الى اسفل بعد توقف التوربين عن الدوران مع العلم انه من البديهي التفكير ان الانبعاج او الانحناء سيكون للاسفل بفعل الوزن مثلا ولكن في الواقع, هدة المشكلة تحدث فعلا و اتجاهه يكون لاعلى فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:86:


----------



## عمارالميكانيكي (31 يناير 2010)

*cavitation*



jouini87 قال:


> ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??


 
ال cavitationعبار عن فقات تحدث في التوربينات او البشارات المائيه غالبا وتسبب في تاكل الجزاء التوربين وللتخلص منها يوضع التوربين على ما اعتقد بمستوى اقل من متر او اكثر تحت الارض


----------



## عمارالميكانيكي (31 يناير 2010)

ال cavitation تعني التفقع 
تجث هذه الظاهرة في البمات والتورباين المائيه او السائله تحدث بسبب تخلل الضغط المائع وتسسب اهتزازات وضوضاء و تقلل من قوة الدفه ةالكفائه 
وللتخلص من هذه الظاهر يجب ان يكون net positive suctin head <Z​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

عمارالميكانيكي قال:


> ال cavitationعبار عن فقات تحدث في التوربينات او البشارات المائيه غالبا وتسبب في تاكل الجزاء التوربين وللتخلص منها يوضع التوربين على ما اعتقد بمستوى اقل من متر او اكثر تحت الارض


 





عمارالميكانيكي قال:


> ال cavitation تعني التفقع​
> 
> 
> تجث هذه الظاهرة في البمات والتورباين المائيه او السائله تحدث بسبب تخلل الضغط المائع وتسسب اهتزازات وضوضاء و تقلل من قوة الدفه ةالكفائه​
> وللتخلص من هذه الظاهر يجب ان يكون net positive suctin head <Z​


 


مصطفى عبده عبده قال:


> أعتقد أن الاجهادات الحرارية هى اجهادات داخلية للمعدن تحدث نتيجة عملية حرارية مثل اللحام أو المعاملات الحرارية مثل الـ hardening وغيرها ويتم التخلص منها عن طريق معاملة حرارية tempring لازالة الاجهادات Stress relief
> أرجو أن تكون اجابتى قريبة من الصواب كما أرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذا الموضوع وشكراً


 


Abdurauf قال:


> الاجهادات الحرارية تنشأ عند حدوث اختلاف في درجات حرارة قطعة من منشأ سواء كان هدا التغير بارتفاع او انخفاض درجة الحرارة, فمن المعروف عند ارتفاع درجة حرارة منشأ فانه سيتمدد و في حالة كون هدا الجزء محصور داخل حيز معن, فان هدا الحيز سيعيق عملية تمدد المنشأ مما ينتج عنه تولد قوى, على سطحة تلك القوى ستتولد اجهادات
> نفس العملية ستحدث عند انخفاض درجة حرارة منشأ, على سبيل المثال, ادا كان لدينا انبوب مجوف و دو قطر d1 و معدن a1 و لدينا انبوب مصمط (غير مجوف ) دو قطر خارجي d1 و معدن a2
> ادا فرضنا ان معامل تمدد المعدن a2 اكبر من a1 , و ادا قمنا بحشر المعدن a2 في الثقب الموجود في a1 , و قمنا بتسخن هدا المشأ الجديد فان الدي يحدث هو ان كلى المعدنين a1 & a2 سيتمددان و لاكن كل منهما سيتمدد بازاحة مختلفة عن الآخر و دلك لان المعدنين مختلفين فكل معدن له خاصية تمدد خاصة به, المهم, نتيجة لاختلاف الازاحه فان احدهما سيتمدد بمعدل اكبر من الآخر بهدا لا يجد المساحة الازمة لكي يتمدد فيقوم بتوليد قوى , هدة القوي ستولد الاجهادات الحرارية
> و من اشهر المنشأت التي تتولد داخلها اجهادات حرارية غالبا ما تكون هي السبب الرئيسي في انهيارها ادا لم يتم التصميم الجيد وهي المنشأت الخرسانية المسلحة (المدعمة باسياخ الصلب)
> ...


 
إخواني لقد تم مناقشة موضوع التكهف 
وهذا رابط يوضحها 


المضخات الطاردة المركزية !! صيانة. تشغيل . ظاهرة التكهف ‏​ 
بالنسبة للإجهادات الحرارية 
أولا : فقد تم تناولها من المهندس مصطفى عبده والمهندس عبدالرؤوف
وأضيف بأن الإجهادات الحرارية تتم إزالتها بالمعالجة الحرارية في المعادن عن طريق الـTempering 
ثانيا : أما في حالة الإسفلت واالإجهادات الناتجة عن التمدد والإنكماش فينبغي أخذها بالحسبان عند التصميم .​ 
http://www.uoregon.edu/~struct/courseware/461/461_lectures/461_lecture27/461_lecture27.html​ 
ثالثا : كما تظهر هذه الإجهادات في الزجاج والمواد البلاستيكية ..(Viscoelastic Materials 
وتؤدي إلى سلوكيات غير خطية وهذا بحث مرفق بصيغة pdf 
عن ذلك .. ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة ​ 
رابعا : نرجع الآن لسؤال الأخ المهندس عبدالرؤوف.​ 
سؤالي هو :
ما هو السبب الدي يؤدي الى انبعاج عمود التوربين بحيث ان اتجاه الانبعاج يكون الى اعلى وليس الى اسفل بعد توقف التوربين عن الدوران مع العلم انه من البديهي التفكير ان الانبعاج او الانحناء سيكون للاسفل بفعل الوزن مثلا ولكن في الواقع, هدة المشكلة تحدث فعلا و اتجاهه يكون لاعلى فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:86:


----------



## د.محبس (31 يناير 2010)

*سؤالي هو :*
*ما هو السبب الدي يؤدي الى انبعاج عمود التوربين بحيث ان اتجاه الانبعاج يكون الى اعلى وليس الى اسفل بعد توقف التوربين عن الدوران مع العلم انه من البديهي التفكير ان الانبعاج او الانحناء سيكون للاسفل بفعل الوزن مثلا ولكن في الواقع, هدة المشكلة تحدث فعلا و اتجاهه يكون لاعلى فما هو السبب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:86:*​ 
*ج/هذه الظاهرة تنتج عن ما يسمى **whirl** وهي ظاهرة غير مرغوب فيها في اغلب الاحيان هذا اذا ماكنت تعني تشوه كبير. فالمعروف ان معدل السرع المطلوبة في الوقت الحاضر في **turbine** في اقصى حدودها وذلك من اجل زيادة الانتاج لهذا المحور وعما يربط به من توليد الكهرباء او غير ذلك. فلذلك المحور للتوربين يميل الى حاله معروفة وتسمى لدارسي الاهتزاز **bow out **اي التقوس نحو الخارج عند السرع الكبيرة. فبذلك يمكن تعريف ظاهرة **whirl** هو الانحناء او مايسمى نوع من انواع **misalignment **الذي يحدث للمحور**عند السرعة العالية اثناء الدوران وبعده بمستوى معين عن محور **bearing centers** نتيجة العديد من الاسباب :*


*Mass unbalances*
*Hysteresis damping*
*Gyroscopic forces*
*Fluid friction*


*هذه الاسباب اللاربعة سوف تقوي قيم معامل التخميد والجسوءة للزيت **or squeeze film**في الاسفل كرد فعل للموثر الخارجي .ويكون واضحا ان عدوم نزول المحور بعد انتهاء الدوران الى الاسفل في بادئ الامر نتيجة ان معامل التخميد والجسوءة في الاسفل كما ذكرت عند اعلى قيم نتيجة دورهم كمقاومة للحمل الخارجي الناتج من الدوران واضافة الى انسياب المعدن والشكل الهندسي للمحور المرن.*

*ولكن هنا ايضا انوه ان ليس كل **whirl** يحدث **bow out** فاذا كانت السرعة واطئة جدا مثلا يحث تقوس نحو الاسفل او عند زاوية معينة من زاوية الاسناد **phi** ....وهناك ايضا حالات كثيرة جدا بامكان اي عضو كريم ان يضيف ......*


*وهذا سؤالي اذا احببتم الاجابة وهو من فرعين هذا اذا كان جوابي هنا يوافق الاخ الكريم طارح السؤال*
*ماهي انواع *
*whirl*
*التي تحدث في محور التوربين مع الشرح الموجز *
*ولماذا يصنع محور التوربين صلب في حين تصنع السبيكة المحيطة بالمحور لكرسي التحميل هشة *


----------



## نورس الزبيدي (2 فبراير 2010)

معناه التفقع


----------



## hhhkhalil (2 فبراير 2010)

فكرة رائعة مهندس أيمن


----------



## ELGAMAL (2 فبراير 2010)

*فكرة رائعة
جزاكم الله خيرا""
*


----------



## Abdurauf (2 فبراير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> *ولماذا يصنع محور التوربين صلب في حين تصنع السبيكة المحيطة بالمحور لكرسي التحميل هشة *


 
اعتقد ان السبب هو ان المنطقة المحيطة بالمحور هي المنطقة التي تتعرض للاحتكاك, بالطبع هنالك مواد تقلل الاحتكاك (زيوت و شحوم) و لكن حتى في وجودها لا تزال تلك المشكلة موجودة, لهدا فان تلك المنطقة يجب ان تصنع من مواد خاصة, و لهدا فمن المعروف ان المواد الهشة كحديد الزهر هي مواد داتية التزيت (self libricant ) و دات ملمس ناعم لهدا تستعمل حتى تقلل الاحتكاك, ارجو ان تكون اجابتي منطقية :81:

سؤالي هو :
ماهو الافضل و الاكثر امانا من حيث الاستخدام مع دكر السبب الرئيسي 
1- خزان دو شكل كروي
2- خزان دو شكل اسطواني


----------



## Abdurauf (2 فبراير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> *ولماذا يصنع محور التوربين صلب في حين تصنع السبيكة المحيطة بالمحور لكرسي التحميل هشة *


 
اعتقد ان السبب هو ان المنطقة المحيطة بالمحور هي المنطقة التي تتعرض للاحتكاك, بالطبع هنالك مواد تقلل الاحتكاك (زيوت و شحوم) و لكن حتى في وجودها لا تزال تلك المشكلة موجودة, لهدا فان تلك المنطقة يجب ان تصنع من مواد خاصة, و لهدا فمن المعروف ان المواد الهشة كحديد الزهر هي مواد داتية التزيت (self libricant ) و دات ملمس ناعم لهدا تستعمل حتى تقلل الاحتكاك, ارجو ان تكون اجابتي منطقية :81:

سؤالي هو :
ماهو الافضل و الاكثر امانا من حيث الاستخدام مع دكر السبب الرئيسي 
1- خزان دو شكل كروي
2- خزان دو شكل اسطواني


----------



## مهاب (2 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

الأفضل هو طبعا الخزان الكروي ..

و ذلك لأنه يؤمن توزيعا منتظما للاجهادات المتولدة عن السوائل أو الغازات بداخله على كامل سطحه و بمساحة أكبر مما يقلل من قيمة الإجهاد.

إن كان جوابي صحيحا فأرجو الاجابة على السؤال التالي:

هل نقصد بمقاس الأنابيب ( انبوب 1" مثلا) قطرها الدخلي أم الخارجي؟


----------



## الاخت الوفية (3 فبراير 2010)

مهاب قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأفضل هو طبعا الخزان الكروي ..
> 
> ...


 

وعادةً يُفضل الخزان الكروي للغازات والاسطواني للسوائل.

الجواب على سؤالك
ان الانبوب 1" يقصد قطره الداخلي وليس الخارجي

سؤال: ماذا يعني رقم رينولد في الجريان داخل الانابيب؟
وما تأثيره على الانتقال الحراري؟


----------



## مهاب (3 فبراير 2010)

شكرا يا أختي الوفية

و للإضافة ... فإنه يتم اعتماد القطر الداخلي كمقاس للأنبوب في الأنابيب ذوات الأقطار أصغر من 12"
يتم اعتماد القطر الخارجي كمقاس للأنبوب في الأنابيب ذوات الأقطار أكبرأو تساوي 12"

أرجو أن تكون المعلومة مفيدة


----------



## foaadalsalim (3 فبراير 2010)

والله حسب معرفتي العمليه بالجلبة هي بصوره عامه عباره عن اسطوانه خارجيه غالبا" ما تستخدم ميكانيكيا" في حمايه جزء اخر حساس يوضع بداخله لحمايته من التضرر . مثال على ذلك نحن في اعمال مد ولحام انابيب النفط الخام نستخدم الجلبة في حاله مرور انبوب النفط المدفون على شارع رئيسي او طريق خدمي نقوم بتلبيس الانبوب بانبوب اخر اكبر منه بالقياس وطوله يعادل طول الشارع وهذا الانبوب نطلق عليه مصطلح *وشكرا"sleeve*


----------



## د.محبس (3 فبراير 2010)

Abdurauf قال:


> اعتقد ان السبب هو ان المنطقة المحيطة بالمحور هي المنطقة التي تتعرض للاحتكاك, بالطبع هنالك مواد تقلل الاحتكاك (زيوت و شحوم) و لكن حتى في وجودها لا تزال تلك المشكلة موجودة, لهدا فان تلك المنطقة يجب ان تصنع من مواد خاصة, و لهدا فمن المعروف ان المواد الهشة كحديد الزهر هي مواد داتية التزيت (self libricant ) و دات ملمس ناعم لهدا تستعمل حتى تقلل الاحتكاك, ارجو ان تكون اجابتي منطقية :81:
> 
> سؤالي هو :
> ماهو الافضل و الاكثر امانا من حيث الاستخدام مع دكر السبب الرئيسي
> ...




ههههههههههه اين جواب السؤال الاول الاهم عن انواع whirl واسمحلي اقول لك ان اجابتك للفرع الثاني عن استخدام المادة الهشة اعطيه 3 من 10 حيث ان الزيت هو الذي يقلل الاحتكاك وان اصطدام المحور بالكرسي يحصل كناتج عرضي غير مرغوب فية ففي معظم الحالات لا يحدث ذلك واذا حدث فهذا يعني حصول ضرر....الجواب للفرع الثاني هنا :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166666.html

وماذا عن سؤالي عن انواع whirl اعتقد هو سهل ومهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (5 فبراير 2010)

تمام تمام


----------



## طاهر النعيمي (5 فبراير 2010)

الأخ houini87 :
التكهف أو Cavitation تحدث في عموم المضخات وخاصة مضخات الطرد المركزي بسبب نقص في ضغط نقطة االسحب للمضخة عن الضغط التصميمي لها وأسباب حدوثه كثيرة ومن أهمها انسداد جزئي في مصفاة خط السحب أو انخفاض مستوى السائل في خزان تزويد المضخة أو كون المائع المضخ في درجة حرارة قريبة من درجة االغليان وتحت ضغط قليل نسبيا يسمح بتحرر بعض الأبخرة عند نقطة السحب ونلخص معالجة هذه الظاهرة بتشخيص السبب ووضع الحلول العملية له وهي بالتأكيد منع المسببات عسى أن أكون وفقت في هذا الايضاح المبسط جدا.

وسؤالي هو :
ما هو التأثير السلبي لظاهرة التكهف Cavitation


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (6 فبراير 2010)

> وسؤالي هو :
> ما هو التأثير السلبي لظاهرة التكهف Cavitation


تتسبب فى نقر او تاكل سطح الimpeller or turbine blades او تسبب ما يسمى بالpittings

و ارجو ان تكون الاجابة على الاسئلة بنظام
و الان مع سؤال دكتور محبس


> وماذا عن سؤالي عن انواع whirl اعتقد هو سهل ومهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 فبراير 2010)

*وماذا عن سؤالي عن انواع whirl اعتقد هو سهل ومهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟

اعتقد يادكتور محبس ان انواع ال **whirl تعتمد على حركة ال shaft الدورانيه rotational motion وبالتالى نستطيع ان نقول ان whirl يكون radial 

*


----------



## محمد ضواية (10 فبراير 2010)

ممكن من يساعدني في ايجاد أسماء شركات تقدم محرك ديزل تعليمي لتدريس طلاب الجامعت في مادة محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المحرك ديزل ست أسطوانات من نوع v مزود بنظام محاكاة و تحكم الكتروني من النظام EOBD أو BDII 
ولكم يا أعزائي المهندسين كل الشكز و الامتنان


----------



## محمد بن عايض (11 فبراير 2010)

له علاقة بالاجزاء الدوارة


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (11 فبراير 2010)

ماهي أنسب مسافة بين> كوبلن المضخة وكوبلن الماطور الكهربائي


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (11 فبراير 2010)

سوأل ؟ كيف يتم حساب كمية غاز الكلورين في متر مكعب من الماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 فبراير 2010)

يا باشمهندس عماد 
السؤال يتم وضعة فقط من الذى قام بالاجابة على السؤال السابق!!!


----------



## عماد داود (12 فبراير 2010)

cavitation هي فجوات تصاحب عمليات الصب(الحديد المصهور)وتعتبر من العيوب في الصب ويمكن معالجتها بعمليات طرق الحديد للتخلص منها وفي عمليات صب الخرسانة تعالج بعملية حقن الصبة وهناك طرق كثيرة للمعالجات هذه من بينها اتمنى اني وفقت في الاجابة


----------



## محمد يوسف احمد حسن (13 فبراير 2010)

اخوكم المهندس محمد يوسف 
ارجو من جميع الاعضاء سواء كانوا متميزين او مشرفين ان لا يقوموا بتعريب بعض المصطلحات ضمن الهندسة الميكانيكية و ذلك لان البعض قد لا يفهمها بسبب دراسته باللغة الانكليزية , لذا اقترح على سيادتكم ان تبقى المصطلحات كما هي و لكم جزيل الشكر و الامتنان


----------



## م0بشار (13 فبراير 2010)

cavitation هي ضاهرة التكهف في المضخات وهي ظاهرة خطيرة جدا تعمل على تنقر ريش الدفاعة وتنقر السطح الداخلي لل case واذا كان النظام في حالة تكهف يجب ادخال مجموعة تغيرات على النظام لزيادة (npsh a) وجعله اكبر من (npsh r) لايقاف التكهف 

من طرق زيادة npsh a:-
1- زيادة الضغط عند مقطع الامتصاص0
2-تخفيض درجة حرارة السائل المضخ0
3-تخفيض ضياعات العلو في مقطع الامتصاص 0
تخفيض npsh r للمضخة 0


اسباب التكهف :- 
1- تغير الطور من حالىة الى اخرى 0
2- وجود الهواء او الغاز 0
3- الجريان المضطرب 0 


واشكركم جميعا 0

م 0بشار


----------



## م0بشار (13 فبراير 2010)

با لنسبة لسؤال الجلبة shaft sleev هي عبارة عن اسطوانة اشبه بل البوشة مصنوعة من الستانليس او البرونز وهي تكون في منطقة الحشوة للمضخة على عمود الادارة اسفل الحشوة مغلف بها المحور عند تلك المنطقة وهي بمثابة حماية للمحور من الحرارة العالية المتولدة من احتكاك الحشوة مع المحور وان تنقرها يسبب تسرب للمائع وتلفها قد يؤدي الى انقطاع المحور 0

عذرا عن ادراج الصور بسبب عضويتي الجديدة0

م0 بشار


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 فبراير 2010)

فى انتظار سؤالك يا باشمهندس بشار


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (13 فبراير 2010)

و ارجو من الجميع

اجابة الاسئلة بنظام..بمعنى اجابة فقط اخر سؤال مكتوب بالموضوع


----------



## مهاب (21 فبراير 2010)

إخواني الأعزاء,

خشية تعطيل الموضوع أكثر من ذلك, أرجو السماح لي التقدم لي بالسؤال التالي:

ما هي أنواع الفلنجات المستخدمة في الصناعة؟


----------



## ELGAMAL (21 فبراير 2010)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الفلنجات*


----------



## ELGAMAL (21 فبراير 2010)

ارجو الكتابة بالانجليزية افضل


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

> ما هي أنواع الفلنجات المستخدمة في الصناعة؟



weld neck





This flange is circumferentially welded into the system
at its neck which means that the integrity of the butt
welded area can be easily examined by radiography.
The bores of both pipe and flange match, which
reduces turbulence and erosion inside the pipeline.
The weld neck is therefore favoured in critical
applications

slip-on




This flange is slipped over the pipe and then fillet
welded. Slip-on flanges are easy to use in fabricated
applications.

blind




This flange is used to blank off pipelines, valves and
pumps, it can also be used as an inspection cover. It
is sometimes referred to as a blanking flange.

socket weld




This flange is counter bored to accept the pipe before
being fillet welded. The bore of the pipe and flange are
both the same therefore giving good flow
characteristics.


threaded




This flange is referred to as either threaded or
screwed. It is used to connect other threaded
components in low pressure, non-critical applications.
No welding is required.


lap joint




These flanges are always used with either a stub end
or taft which is butt welded to the pipe with the flange
loose behind it. This means the stub end or taft always
makes the face. The lap joint is favoured in low
pressure applications because it is easily assembled
and aligned. To reduce cost these flanges can be
supplied without a hub and/or in treated, coated
carbon steel.


ring type joint
http://www.itgq8.com/images/Flanges-Round%20Bar.jpg
This is a method of ensuring leak proof flange
connection at high pressures. A metal ring is
compressed into a hexagonal groove on the face of
the flange to make the seal. This jointing method can
be employed on Weld Neck, Slip-on and Blind
Flanges


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (21 فبراير 2010)

و سؤالى هو

what is the difference between ignition by
1)spark plug
2)compression


----------



## مهاب (22 فبراير 2010)

Spark ignition is used in gasoline engines where we use spark plug which ignites an electrical spark to start the ignition of the gasolin & air compressed mixture.

compression ignition is used in diesel engines where the injectors injects a charge of diesel in a highly compressed air without using any electrical spark, because diesel has self ignition characteristics .



and my question is :

can we weld aluminium with steel and why?


----------



## أشرف كمال (22 فبراير 2010)

cavitation هو التكهف اي تآكل ريش المضخة ويتم تجنبه بتقليل سمت السحب بتقليل المسافة بين المضخة والسائل والله أعلم


----------



## أشرف كمال (22 فبراير 2010)

ما هي ال spectical blind


----------



## شريف ميهوب (22 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> و سؤالى هو
> 
> what is the difference between ignition by
> 1)spark plug
> 2)compression




هل السؤال في جزء من الاختلافات الكثيرة بين المحركين أم تقصد كل الاختلافات ؟


----------



## gomaa_eng (22 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
السوال ما هو الفرق بين الحشو وال mechanical seel


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2010)

> cavitation هو التكهف اي تآكل ريش المضخة ويتم تجنبه بتقليل سمت السحب بتقليل المسافة بين المضخة والسائل والله أعلم



دة سؤال قديم يا باشمهندس
ارجو الاجابة على الاسئلة بالترتيب


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2010)

> ما هي ال spectical blind





> السلام عليكم
> السوال ما هو الفرق بين الحشو وال mechanical seel


ارجو وضع سؤالك فقط فى حالة الاجابة على السؤال السابق


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2010)

> هل السؤال في جزء من الاختلافات الكثيرة بين المحركين أم تقصد كل الاختلافات ؟



كل اللى تعرفة عن الموضوع يا باشمهندس عشان الكل يستفاد


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2010)

الان مع سؤال باشمهندس مهاب



> and my question is :
> 
> Can we weld aluminium with steel and why


----------



## ammar fathy (23 فبراير 2010)

معناها هو التكهف أى بسبب إرتفاع درجات الحرارة وصل ضغط السائل إلى الضغط البخارى وبالتالى يتحول جزء من السائل إلى بخار وعندما ينضغط فى ريش الطلمبة يحدث تكثف مفاجئ مما يزيد من سرعته ويؤدى إلى حدوث تأكل فى ريش وصوت وإهتزازات ويتم منع ذلك بضرورة تحقيق هذة المعادلة :
As NPSHa is greater than NPSHr, no cavitation will occur 
NPSHa or N.I.P.A. = Pa ± hs - hfs - Pvp

أما السؤال:
ماهو الفرق بين balance and unbalance mechanical seal


----------



## ammar fathy (23 فبراير 2010)

إقتراح
ممكن نحدد موضوع معين للأسئلة؟؟؟


----------



## م/هشام (23 فبراير 2010)

ممكن اقتراح ................
اتمنى من المشرف ان ينظم عملية الأسئلة والاجوبة لأنه صارت الشغله فيها لخبطه فالرجاء من الأخوة الكرام الأكتفاء بإجابتين او ثلاثة لكل سؤال ولكي نحد من الاخطاء على الاجابة اللي يعرف ومتأكد فقط يجاوب 
لانه بصراحه فكرة الاسئلة والاجوبة جهنمية


----------



## م/هشام (23 فبراير 2010)

waht type of the pumps


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> إقتراح
> ممكن نحدد موضوع معين للأسئلة؟؟؟





> ممكن اقتراح ................
> اتمنى من المشرف ان ينظم عملية الأسئلة والاجوبة لأنه صارت الشغله فيها لخبطه فالرجاء من الأخوة الكرام الأكتفاء بإجابتين او ثلاثة لكل سؤال ولكي نحد من الاخطاء على الاجابة اللي يعرف ومتأكد فقط يجاوب
> لانه بصراحه فكرة الاسئلة والاجوبة جهنمية


لا الة الا الله
يا اخوانيييييييييي
ارجووووووووكم

وضع الاسئلة متاحة فقط فقط فقط للشخص الذى قام بالاجابة على السؤال السابق

و ليس لاى احد

الان يوجد سؤال باشمهندس مهاب
and my question is :

Can we weld aluminium with steel and why
اللى يجاوب علية ممكن بعد كدة يسأل سؤالة
الان فى اتظار الاجابة على هذا السؤال
هذا السؤال فقط


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

السؤال الان هو 
Can we weld aluminium with steel and why


----------



## م.أبوبكر الفيتوري (23 فبراير 2010)

مالفرق بين محرك البنزين ومحرك النفاتة (الديزل) وهل يمكن استخدام وقودالديزل لمحرك بنزين والعكس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (23 فبراير 2010)

> مالفرق بين محرك البنزين ومحرك النفاتة (الديزل) وهل يمكن استخدام وقودالديزل لمحرك بنزين والعكس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



مفيش فايدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jomma (25 فبراير 2010)

الإثنين من آلات الإحتراق الداخلي، عملية الإحتراق في محرك البنزين تتم عند ثبوت الحجم تقريبا وتستخدم شمعة اشعال لتوليد الشرارة، أما في محرك الوقود فتتم عملية الإحتراق عند ثبوت الضغط تقريبا، وعملية الإحتراق تتم بضغط الهواء الذي ترتفع درجة حرارته وفي نهاية شوط الضغط يتم رش الوقود على هيئة رذاذ ليحترق.


----------



## jomma (25 فبراير 2010)

السؤال: هل يمكن تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية؟ ولماذا؟


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (26 فبراير 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> مفيش فايدة!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
الله يكون فى عونك ياباشمهندس أيمن قد أشرت الى فكرة المسابقة أكثر من مرة ومع ذلك نجد عدم التطبيق الصحيح . 
اما أن المشتركين لم يعلموا شروط المسابقة بعد , أو أنهم يريدون تغيير الفكرة . 
أقترح أن يتم كتابة ملخص بسيط لفكرة المسابقة فى اطار وأن يتم عرضه على فترات وذلك لمن يشترك حديثا ً فى المسابقة لاحتمال عدم علمه بفكرة الموضوع .
وكذلك فتح باب ابداء المقترحات لتطوير العمل بهذه الفكرة.
وأقترح أيضا ً على من يجيب على السؤال أن ينتظر حتى تصوب اجابته من السائل فإذا كانت اجابته صحيحة فليطرح سؤاله.
وجزاكم الله خيرا ً.


----------



## jomma (26 فبراير 2010)

الأخ: مصطفى لا أعتقد أن مشاركتي ومشاركة الإخوة الأعضاء سيئة لدرجة طلبك العون من الله، نأمل ان نرتقي بأسلوب الحوار، ونبتعد عن الإحراج، عموما قد قرأنا شروط المشاركة و لا نعتقد أن هناك مخالفة ولا نحاول تغير الفكرة


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 فبراير 2010)

يا jommaز.الاخ مصطفى مش قصدة عليك خالص

قصدة على المشاركات اللى قبل كدة اللى ملتزمتش بشروط المسابقة

و الان مع سؤال مصطفى


> *السؤال: هل يمكن تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية؟ ولماذا؟*​


 
و يا ريت يا مصطفى لو عندك اقتراح معين تقولة.. و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين المسلماني (26 فبراير 2010)

معني التكهف (cavitition ) هو وجود هواء أو أبخرة مع السائل أيا كان السائل وهذا في الطلمبات بأنواعها وهذا الهواء يعمل علي عدم قدرة المضخة علي اعطاء الضغط المطلوب كما انه ممكن أن يؤدي الي تلف الطلمبة بعد فترة زمنية ويرجع سبب هذه الظاهرة الي انخفاض ضغط السحب بسبب انسداد فلتر السحب أو انخفاض منسوب تنك مياه السحب أو وجود كمية هواء كبيرة مع السائل يجب عمل تنفيس لها أثناء عمل الطلمبة والتأكد من التخلص تماما منها أما عن كيفية تأثير هذه الظاهرة علي عمر الطلمبة فانه وتحديا في طلمبات الريش فان الهواء يكتسب طاقة حركة عالية جدا وتمشي فقاعات الهواء في اتجاهات عشوائية مصطدمة بريش الطلمبة مما تسبب نتوءات بالريش


----------



## jomma (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا مهندس أيمن، قصدنا جميعا إنجاح الفكرة لعلى الفائدة تعم.
بالنسبة لمشاركة الأخ حسين، أود أن أشير أن لا علاقة للهواء بظاهرة التكهف، وأن ظاهرة التكهف سببها تبخر الماء عند مدخل المضخة بسبب هبوط ضغطه إلى ما دون ضغط البخر، يتبخر الماء وتبداء فقاقيع البخار في التكوّن على هيئة جيوب أوكهوف من بخار الماء (ليس هواء) وعند مرور هذه الفقاقيع في منطقة ضغط أعلى (داخل المضخة) من ضغط البخار تنهار وتتحول إلى سائل مرة أخرى، ونظرا للإختلاف الكبير بين الحجم النوعي للبخار والسائل تتولد موجات ضغط عالية تغير من سلوك التدفق لتجعله غير منتظم، وتسبب ظاهرة التكهف نقرا في ريش المضخة، واهتزازات عنيفة قد تضر بموانع التسرب وقد تتلف كراسي التحميل بل وقد تعمل على اتلاف عمود المضخة.
أما وجود الهواء في السائل فله مشاكل أخرى لا مجال هنا للتعرض لها.


----------



## حسين المسلماني (26 فبراير 2010)

بخصوص السؤال لماذا تصنع أعمدة الدوران أكثر صلابة بكثير من السبيكة المحيطة لأنه في حالة وجود مشكلة مثل انقطاع الزيت لاى سبب فان السبيكة هي التي تتآكل وليس عمود الدوران وفي هذه الحالة تغيير السبيكة سهل أما لو حدث التآكل بطريقة ملحوظة في أعمدة الدوران فانه يحتاج الي تغيير أما لو حدث تآكل قليل فممكن خرطه وتقليل السبيكة فقط 
مع تحياتي م حسين المسلماني


----------



## domoo3fr7 (27 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم
انا ادرس هندسه ميكانيكيه وعندي مادة مطلوب منها نصمم طريق نرفع فيها كرسي المعاقين فوق سطع السياره . يعني بعد ما يركب المعاق الى داخل السياره نريد ان نرفع wheelchair او كرسي المعاق الى سطع السياره ومن ثم بعد ما ينزل المعاق ينزل الكرسي من اعلى وهكذا ز يعني اريد اصمم طريق بحيث ينزل شي من اعلى السياره ويرفع الكرسي وعندما يريد المعاق ان يزنل يضغط على زر وينزل الكرسي . ارجوا منكم المشاركة بافكاركم الهادفه اللتي تساعدني في هذه الماده . يكمنكم ان تضعوا رسمه او اي شي لمساعدتي وراح نتناقش مع بعض لانه عندي بعض الافكار ولكن اريد ان تشاركوني في هذا الموضوع .
هذه الرابطه توضح فكره لكن انا اريد فكره جديده او مطوره وسهله وغير مكلفه 
http://www.planetmobility.com/store/wheelchairlifts/tip-top/

اخوكم احمد
[email protected]*​


----------



## ريم الروح (27 فبراير 2010)

تعرف ظاهرة التكهف على أنها ظاهرة تشكل فقاعات من البخار لسائل جارٍ في منطقة ينخفض فيها ضغط السائل إلى ما دون ضغط البخار. يتم تصنيف ظاهرة التكهف من حيث السلوك إلى صنفين: تكهف عطالي (عابر) وتكهف لاعطالي. يعرف التكهف العطالي على أنه العملية التي ينشأ فيها فجوة أو فقاعة في سائل وتتراكب بشكل سريع مما يؤدي إلى موجة صدم. غالباً ما تنشأ هذه الظاهرة في المضخات ، ومحركات الدفع ، وفي أنسجة النباتات الشعيرية. يعرف التكهف اللاعطالي على أنه العملية التي تجبر فيها فقاعة في السائل على التأرجح (الاهتزاز) في الحجم أو الشكل بسبب شكل من أشكال طاقة الخارجية مثل الموجات الصوتية. توظّف هذه الظاهرة في حمامات التنظيف فوق الصوتية، كما يمكن ملاحظتها في المضخات أيضاً.


----------



## ريم الروح (27 فبراير 2010)

سؤالي ما هي أحدث الطرق المعتمدة للحد من التلوث الناتج عن محطات توليد الطاقة الكهربائية الحرارية


----------



## abdullah habib (28 فبراير 2010)

Cavitation is Cavitation occurs in liquid when bubbles form and implode in pump systems or around propellers. Pumps put liquid under pressure, but if the pressure of the substance drops or its temperature increases, it begins to vaporize, just like boiling water. Yet in such a small, sensitive system, the bubbles can't escape so they 
implode, causing physical damage to parts of the pump​


----------



## EnGmOhD (2 مارس 2010)

> السؤال: هل يمكن تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة ديناميكية حرارية؟ ولماذا؟


اذا كنت تقصد انك تلاقي دورة ميكانيكية كفائتها 100% فهو شيئ مستحيل نظريا 
&
مكن فقط في الدورة المثالية (ايديال سايكل)
والله اعلم...


----------



## EnGmOhD (2 مارس 2010)

سؤالي

لماذا يستعمل الالمنيوم بدل النحاس في الرديترات ؟؟؟


----------



## jomma (4 مارس 2010)

engmohd قال:


> اذا كنت تقصد انك تلاقي دورة ميكانيكية كفائتها 100% فهو شيئ مستحيل نظريا
> &
> مكن فقط في الدورة المثالية (ايديال سايكل)
> والله اعلم...


 

شكرا على اجابتك ياباشمهندس، فعلا لا يمكن تحويل كل الطاقة الحرارية الى طاقة ميكانيكية في دورة، ولا توجد آلة حرارية كفاءتها تساوي 100% لأن ذلك يتعارض مع منطوق كلفن-بلانك للقانون الثاني للديناميكا الحرارية. هذا ينطبق على جميع الدورات سوى كانت مثالية او حقيقية. شكرا مرة اخرى على الاجابة.


----------



## ابوالضحي (4 مارس 2010)

cavitaionمعناه التكهف ويحدث غالبا في التوربينات يعالج بالطلاء أو باللحام وسوالي هو متي تكون المساحة الحرجه لاتساوي المساحه عند العنق في الانابيب ‏‎ ‎


----------



## الاستاذ بندر (7 مارس 2010)

*سؤالــــــــــــــي*

what are tha basic differents between Gas tunngsten arc weldingand Gas metal arc welding


----------



## lovely face (12 مارس 2010)

ماعرفت الحل بس راح اسآل ماهوالrevit


----------



## العوضي داود محمد (13 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم معني cavition هو التكهف وهو يحدث في المضخات داخل ال casing وهو عباره عن تولد فقعات هوائيه داخل المضخه أثناء التشغيل والسبب الرئيسي في حدوث التكهف عدم التنفيذ الدقيق لسحب المضخه وعدم إتباع تنفيذ NPSH حسب كرف المضخه والتكهف يؤدي إلي تآكل الأجزاء الداخليه للمضخه من امبلر والعمود وخلافه ويؤثر علي أداء المضخه .
سؤالي : كيف نحسب NPSH


----------



## حماد نوفل (17 مارس 2010)

لالالا
اقل من 12" القطر هو( nps (nominal pipe size) وهنا يختلف القر الداخلى والخارجى على حسب التخانة (schdule)


----------



## حماد نوفل (17 مارس 2010)

required npsh calculated directly from characteristic curve at required q
available npsh = ps+patm-pv/gama
npsh available must be more than required


----------



## neseergolden (19 مارس 2010)

رجاءا محتاج كتاب حول تصاميم شبكات المجاري


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

الجلبة هى جزء اسطوانى به فراغ اسطوانى أيضاً متحد معه فى المركز 
تستخدم الجلبة غالباً ككرسى محور . وتستخدم أيضاً كمفصل لميكانيزم أو دليل لعامود يتحرك بداخله مثل دليل الصمامات بالسيارات. 
تصنع الجلب من النحاس البرونزى أو النحاس الفوسفورى أوالنحاس الجرافيتى . وأحياناً تصنع من الحديد الزهر وذلك طبقاً لطبيعة الاستخدام . وكذلك فى بعض التطبيقات تصنع الجلب من أنواع خاصة من البلاستك وذلك فى بعض الأجهزة الكهربية و الصناعات الدقيقة. 
هذه فكرة مختصرة عن الجلب .


----------



## neseergolden (26 مارس 2010)

ما الفرق بين meterial of selection و selection of material


----------



## sa'ad76 (26 مارس 2010)

هذة اول مشاركة لي واتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي في المرة القادمة ضمن قوانين وتعليمات المنتدى في كل صعيد.
اما بالنسبة لسؤال اليوم فان الجلبة حسب مفهومي الهندسي لها هي عبارة عن كرسي تحميل يكون بالعادة على شكل اسطواني تخدم حركة ميكانيكية من خلالها او تضفي اليها ظروف للعمل تاخر اتلاف النظام الميكانيكي الذي يعمل من خلالها , وتستخدم الجلبة في تخصصي كوني اعمل في المجال الانشائي كحيز يستخدم لتمرير انابيب معينة ضمن منظومة ميكانيكية وتظهر عادة في مخططات الـ Builder work


----------



## ضا حسون (30 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك هذا شرح مفصل عن الفلنجات


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

لماذا تتوزع كتلة الحدافة على أطرافها


----------



## General michanics (3 أبريل 2010)

مشكورين


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

وين الجوب


----------



## General michanics (5 أبريل 2010)

الجواب


----------



## Mohamed Badran (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكورون جميعا 
الاسئلة رائعة فعلا
و الاروع الاجابات الموثقة


----------



## wealman (9 أبريل 2010)

الجلبه جزء مهم جدا فى جميع المعدات كافه حتى المعدات الدقيقه كبيره او صغيره واذيدعلى سيدتكم
بخلاف عمليات الدوران والمحوريه انها تؤمن الثبات والتوازن والميول


----------



## mansour_k (19 أبريل 2010)

مشكور استاذ على الفكره والله يجزاك خير


----------



## فتحى الجبيلى (19 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ايها الاخو والاساتذه المهندسين تحية طيبة وبعد ...
معلهش انا يمكن دخلت غلط لكن فى الحقيقة عندى سؤال مهم للغاية وهو:
وضعت طلمبة مياه قدرة 10 حصان لها ضغط = 4.4 بار عند تصرف = 43.9 م مكعب /ساعة
ماذا يحدث عند تشغيل اخرى بنفس البيانات على التوازى ؟
اكون شاكرا لو حصلت على الاجابة الصحيحة وشكرا....’


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (19 أبريل 2010)

ضعف التصرف..نفس الضغط


----------



## taoufik (20 أبريل 2010)

La *cavitation* est un phénomène qui décrit la naissance et l'oscillation  radiale de bulles de gaz et de vapeur dans un liquide soumis à une dépression. Si cette dépression est suffisamment élevée, la pression peut devenir inférieure à la pression de vapeur saturante, et une bulle de vapeur est susceptible de naître.
Les origines de la dépression sont de deux sortes:


écoulement fluide
onde acoustique entrainant des variations de densité du liquide


----------



## fatehy (21 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة والابناء القائمين على هذا الصرح العظيم نفعنا الله بعلمكم وجعل عدد احرفه حسنات تضاف الى اعمالكم الجليله فهذا هو العلم الذى ينتفع به ....
احبائى : عندى سؤال مهم وبسيط فى نفس الوقت ولكن ربنا يكفيكم شر الزهايمر وما شابه ...
السؤال هو : طلمباتان مياه الواحدة قدرة 10 حصان والاخرى نفس الموديل تعمل احداهما احتياطيا للأخرى .ماذا يحدث فى كلا من الضغط والتصرف لو عملا معا على التوازى ؟
وفقكم الله


----------



## fatehy (21 أبريل 2010)

اخى الفاضل الباش مهندس ايمن حسن صح كلام حضرتك تمام بس لو تتكرم وتفكرنى بالقانون الذى يثبت ذلك.اكون لك من الشاكرين وجزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## aalaa alwishy (21 أبريل 2010)

اخوانى واخواتى المهندسين والمهندسات الرجاء التكرم بمساعدتى نفسى فى ملف ايا كان نوعه يوضح تصميمات مختلفه للبستم الهيدروليكى وليس المحرك وجزاكم الله خيرا [email protected]


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (24 أبريل 2010)

فتحى الجبيلى قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> ايها الاخو والاساتذه المهندسين تحية طيبة وبعد ...
> معلهش انا يمكن دخلت غلط لكن فى الحقيقة عندى سؤال مهم للغاية وهو:
> وضعت طلمبة مياه قدرة 10 حصان لها ضغط = 4.4 بار عند تصرف = 43.9 م مكعب /ساعة
> ...


 

فى حالة توصيل الطلمبات على التوازى تكون العلاقة:
Q= Q1+Q2+Q3 etc
H=H1=H2=H3 etc

فى حالة توصيل الطلمبات على التوالى تكون العلاقة:
H=H1+H2+H3 etc
Q=Q1=Q2=Q3 etc
ومرفق منحنى يوضح التوصيل على التوازى


----------



## مصطفى عبده عبده (24 أبريل 2010)

يكون الضغط ثابت أى4.4 بار والتصرف الضعف أى 87.8 متر مكعب / ساعة


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (27 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جداً يا باشمهندش حسن، ربنا يجزيك خيرا
وياريت تدير المسابقة
إيه أخر سؤال؟


----------



## familymempire (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم كلام المهندسين تمام بس انا كان ليه تعقيب بسيط وأرجو الافاده المضخه 10 حصان يعنى ماتورها الكهربى قدرته 10حصان بس لو كانت كفائتها 100% يعنى مثاليه هتعطى تصريف 61م مكعب فى الساعه بس التصريف اللى الاستاذ بيقوله كده كفائتها 70% هل ده منطقى ولا انا غلطان ولو كان الموتور التانى 15 حصان وشغلتها توازى مع 10حصان يعتبر انا كده باخد نفس الضغط بس 2.5 التصريف ولا لا


----------



## محمود عبد الله (7 مايو 2010)

لماذا يتبخر ماء البحر على الرغم من أن حرارة الجو لم تصل لدرجة حرارة تبخر الماء ؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (7 مايو 2010)

> لماذا يتبخر ماء البحر على الرغم من أن حرارة الجو لم تصل لدرجة حرارة تبخر الماء ؟


بسبب وجود املاح؟؟


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

من فضلكم احتاج الى الاستندار لى اقصى الابعاد ما بين منهول ومنهول حسب الاقطار والاطوال ويكون الاستندار انكليزى او امريكى


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

*من فضلكم احتاج الى الاستندار لى اقصى الابعاد ما بين منهول ومنهول حسب الاقطار والاطوال ويكون الاستندار انكليزى او امريكى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

:86::86:


mutazz قال:


> من فضلكم احتاج الى الاستندار لى اقصى الابعاد ما بين منهول ومنهول حسب الاقطار والاطوال ويكون الاستندار انكليزى او امريكى


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

:76:


مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> بسبب وجود املاح؟؟


----------



## mutazz (7 مايو 2010)

عفوان هل هذا كلام استندار على جميع غلايت


----------



## mutazz (8 مايو 2010)

عفوان احتاج لى انا اعرف اقصى مسافه لى الانابيب قطرها 150مم وانا بيب قطرها 100مم بين منهول لى صرف الصحى كم تكون مسافه قصوها لها مع علم ضرورى من الاستندار لى الاثبات ارجوء رد بسرعه ولكم جزيل شكراء


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (8 مايو 2010)

محمود عبد الله قال:


> لماذا يتبخر ماء البحر على الرغم من أن حرارة الجو لم تصل لدرجة حرارة تبخر الماء ؟


 

لا يلزم وصول الماء إلى درجة الغليان لكي يتبخر ، فعملية التبخر هي اكتساب الجزيئات للطاقة اللازمة لتحريرها من الروابط بين الجزيئات ومن ثم تحولها إلى الحالة الغازية
الطاقة اللازمة لتبخر الماء هي 2260KJ/Kg أو 40.8 KJ/mol ويمكن اكتساب هذه الطاقة من الطاقة الحرارية والضوئية لآشعة الشمس وكذلك طاقة الرياح


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (8 مايو 2010)

سؤالي هو ما هو الـ mechanical seal ؟


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (8 مايو 2010)

> لا يلزم وصول الماء إلى درجة الغليان لكي يتبخر ، فعملية التبخر هي اكتساب الجزيئات للطاقة اللازمة لتحريرها من الروابط بين الجزيئات ومن ثم تحولها إلى الحالة الغازية
> الطاقة اللازمة لتبخر الماء هي 2260KJ/Kg أو 40.8 KJ/mol ويمكن اكتساب هذه الطاقة من الطاقة الحرارية والضوئية لآشعة الشمس وكذلك طاقة الرياح


بالاضافة لوجود mass transfer


----------



## mutazz (8 مايو 2010)

لى اسف هذا موقع لا احد يرد على اسائله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذا غير جيدا


----------



## mutazz (8 مايو 2010)

ماهى الاشياء ضروريه لى مهندس الاستشارى يوكد عليهنا فى الاستلام شلر من مقاول ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mutazz (8 مايو 2010)

اريد الاستندار لى مسافات بين منهال صرف الصحى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مساعد فني (10 مايو 2010)

ابراهيم عبده قال:


> سؤالي هو ما هو الـ mechanical seal ؟



it a precision device using in rotating equpment


----------



## بقوري (14 مايو 2010)

ياجماعة الخير محتاج تقرير عن الحسابات التصميمية للبثق بالصدمة (impact extrusion) 
ومستعجل عليه الي عنده معلومات خلي يساعدني بيها ورحمة الله والديه


----------



## ابوجليبيب (14 مايو 2010)

*باشكركوا علي الفائدة*


----------



## GSAM (17 مايو 2010)

الجلبة هى جزء اسطوانى به فراغ اسطوانى أيضاً متحد معه فى المركز 
تستخدم الجلبة غالباً ككرسى محور . وتستخدم أيضاً كمفصل لميكانيزم أو دليل لعامود يتحرك بداخله مثل دليل الصمامات بالسيارات. 
تصنع الجلب من النحاس البرونزى أو النحاس الفوسفورى أوالنحاس الجرافيتى . وأحياناً تصنع من الحديد الزهر وذلك طبقاً لطبيعة الاستخدام . وكذلك فى بعض التطبيقات تصنع الجلب من أنواع خاصة من البلاستك وذلك فى بعض الأجهزة الكهربية و الصناعات الدقيقة. 
هذه فكرة مختصرة عن الجلب


----------



## هشام صلاح (18 مايو 2010)

فى الخامات ماهو الفرن بين مادة حديد عباره عن c45,ومادة أخرى عبارة عبارة عن ck 45 أرجو الأ


----------



## هشام صلاح (18 مايو 2010)

أرجو الأجابة أفادكم الله عن الفرق بين c45 & ck 45 أرجو الأفادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابراهيم عبده (20 مايو 2010)

يوجد ثلاث أنواع للـ C45
1- C45
نسبة الفوسفور والكبريت 0.045 كحد أقصى
قيمة الـimpact value غير محددة
Range of application according to key to steel:
Heat-treatable steels 
Structural components of standard stress

2- CK45 , or C45E, or C45E4
نسبة الفوسفور والكبريت 0.035 كحد أقصى
قيمة الـimpact value محددة وتعتمد على شكل ومساحة المقطع
Range of applicationaccording to key to steel
Heat-treatable steels: 
Automobile- and motor construction, mech. engineering
High-temperature constructional steels: 
Bolts and nuts, resistant to elevated temperatures up to 400 °C

3- CR45, or CM45 , or C45M2
نسبة الفوسفور 0.035 ونسبة الكبريت 0.02إلى 0.04
قيمة الـimpact value محددة وتعتمد على شكل ومساحة المقطع
Range of application according of key to steel
Heat-treatable steels: 
Automobile- and motor construction, mech. engineering
High-temperature constructional steels: 
Bolts and nuts, resistant to elevated temperatures up to 400 °C

عند طلب الخامة as quinched and tempered يتم طلب الـ CK45 أو CM45 وبصراحة لا أعرف السبب وقد يكون ارتفاع نسبة الفوسفور والكبريت في الـC45 هو السبب في تجنب تصليدها بالتخميد

أسأل الله أن تكون إجابتي كافية ونافعة


----------



## KING 1 (2 يونيو 2010)

شكراً


----------



## jogn.saif05 (4 يونيو 2010)

Write short notes:


What is the purpose of the seal legs?
What is the role of minimum pressure valve in CP-G01.1 ( instrument air compressor)
What is the operation of process gas compressor?
What is emergency cooling water supply pump PU-M01?
What is alignment?
What is lubrication and give example two types of oil lubrication?
What type of lubrication system in the CP-B01 main air fan bearings?
What are the types in positive displacement pumps?
What is auxiliary lubrication system in seal gas compressor?
 Three types of lubrication oil grade and where we are using in DR plant equipment?
What is briquette machine?
What are the accessories in process gas compressor CP-A58?
What is reformer?
What is the purpose of the heat recovery units?
How many types of burners are using in reformer?
16. Define: a) Guide vane b) Bellows 
17. Write four types of valves in common hydraulic system?
18. Write five types of general valves?
19. How many compressors in DR plant and write its type and tag name?
20. What is the role of seal gas dryer?


----------



## jogn.saif05 (4 يونيو 2010)

What is the purpose of the seal legs?
What is the role of minimum pressure valve in CP-G01.1 ( instrument air compressor)
What is the operation of process gas compressor?
What is emergency cooling water supply pump PU-M01?
What is alignment?
What is lubrication and give example two types of oil lubrication?
What type of lubrication system in the CP-B01 main air fan bearings?
What are the types in positive displacement pumps?
What is auxiliary lubrication system in seal gas compressor?
 Three types of lubrication oil grade and where we are using in DR plant equipment?
What is briquette machine?
What are the accessories in process gas compressor CP-A58?
What is reformer?
What is the purpose of the heat recovery units?
How many types of burners are using in reformer?
16. Define: a) Guide vane b) Bellows 
17. Write four types of valves in common hydraulic system?
18. Write five types of general valves?
19. How many compressors in DR plant and write its type and tag name?
20. What is the role of seal gas dryer?


----------



## الهنادوي (5 يونيو 2010)

ظاهره التكهف تحدث في الطلمبات الطارده المركزيه و كذلك في التوربينات المائيه وهي تحول الماء الي بخار عند درجه الحراره العاديه ويحث ذللك نتيجه لانخفاض الضغط الي ضغط تبخر الماء ويعمل التكهف علي تاكل المعادن ويكون في الطلمبات في خط السحب وفي التوربينات في النهايه وعند انبوبه السحب ولتجنب تلك الظاهره يتم المحافظه علي الضغط اعلي من ضغط التبخير وذلك بحساب npsh في الطلمبات وادخال هواء جوي الي ريش المروحه في التوربينات


----------



## الهنادوي (5 يونيو 2010)

*التكهف*

*ظاهره التكهف تحدث في الطلمبات الطارده المركزيه و كذلك في التوربينات المائيه وهي تحول الماء الي بخار عند درجه الحراره العاديه ويحث ذللك نتيجه لانخفاض الضغط الي ضغط تبخر الماء ويعمل التكهف علي تاكل المعادن ويكون في الطلمبات في خط السحب وفي التوربينات في النهايه وعند انبوبه السحب ولتجنب تلك الظاهره يتم المحافظه علي الضغط اعلي من ضغط التبخير وذلك بحساب npsh في الطلمبات وادخال هواء جوي الي ريش المروحه في التوربينات*​


----------



## هاشم مكاوي (10 يونيو 2010)

سؤالى فى ماكينة توليد حرارية توجد اصوات انفجارات بالتيربواماهى الاساب افيدونى علما بانى راجعت ضبط الطلمبات ارجوكم افيدونى بالسبب بالارجح


----------



## هاشم مكاوي (10 يونيو 2010)

اخوانى احتاج كتب دنميكا حرارية وكيفية الحصول عليها

وشكر


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (11 يونيو 2010)

انا رفعت ملفات ان شاء الله تستفاد منها 

و ان شاء الله قريب هرفعلك 3 كتب كاملين

للتحميل


----------



## JANAKO (11 يونيو 2010)

عندي تسرب خفيف من الزيتفي محرك ديازال في coreceteur chapement


----------



## JANAKO (11 يونيو 2010)

هاشم مكاوي قال:


> سؤالى فى ماكينة توليد حرارية توجد اصوات انفجارات بالتيربواماهى الاساب افيدونى علما بانى راجعت ضبط الطلمبات ارجوكم افيدونى بالسبب بالارجح


 سوال غير مفهوم مانوع المكينة وبماد تعمل ببنزين او ديازال او ووووووو
:73:


----------



## سالم محمد الحامدي (21 يونيو 2010)

Cavitation هي حركة عجلة المضخه ذات الطرد المركزي وبداخلها وسط غير سائل اي غازي وتحدث نتيجه لشفط الهواء او الغاز عبر الجهه الماصه في المضخه او وصول الضغط في الجهه الماصه الى الضغط الذي يتحول عنده السائل الى غاز 
ولتجنب هذه الظاهره علينا 
-1 أن يكون مستوى السائل المشفوط اعلى من مستوى مركز المضخه
2- أان ناخذ في الاعتبار أان يكون الضغط في الانبوب الماص ضغطا لا يتحول عنده السائل المشفوط الى غاز 
ونرجو التوفيق للجميع مع اجمل التمنيات


----------



## bashar_eng (24 يونيو 2010)

ارجو التوفيق من الله عز وجل في انجاح هذه المسابقة



بشار العراقي


----------



## ابراهيم اليماني (27 يونيو 2010)

الجواب:الجلبة هي مانعة تمنع التسرب وتحمي المحور من التأكل الميكانيكي نتيجة دوران المحور


----------



## الرساله (28 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا ...والله فعلا مسايقه وفكره جميله وانا استفدت منها بس طلب صغير من الجميه اللله يكرمكم التنظيم لان هناك اسئله لا يتم الاجابه عنها وجزاكم الله جميعا خيرا


----------



## narya (2 يوليو 2010)

i am a mechanical engineer ,i am a new member ,i glad to engoy ,i hope succesfull for all of u


----------



## eslamhemeda (15 يوليو 2010)

cavitation هي خاصيه تحدث في الpump وهي تحدث نتيجة تكون فقاعات هواء اوبخار في السائل نتيخه أنخفاض الضغط عن الvapour pressure وتؤدي الي زياده compressibility أي تقلل response of the sy


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (16 يوليو 2010)

*hydrodynamic model "dynhyd5 &wasp"*

السلام عليكم 
ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عندة فكرة عن hydrodynamic model يساعدنى
للأهميةdynhyd5 &wasp
ونماذج أخرى
أنا عندى البرنامج ولكن غير قادرة على التعامل معة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## waley (22 يوليو 2010)

هى تبخر الفلويد نتيجه انخفاض الضغط بدرجه كبيره ووصوله الى الضغط البخارى


----------



## عمرو فاروق ربيع (29 يوليو 2010)

هى ظاهرة تبخر السوائل وتكون فقاعات نتيجة انخفاض الضغطالى12.6ضغط التبخر او ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الى درجة الغليان عندضغط السائل

سؤالى هل يمكن تركيب pumpفى الدور الثالث بدلا من الاولمع العلم ان ارتفاع الدور الثالث اقل من10 واذا كانت الاجابة نعم فايهما افضل تركيبها فى الدور الاول ام الثالث


----------



## عبدالقادر عباس (29 يوليو 2010)

*[email protected]*



jouini87 قال:


> سوف أنتظر حتى يجي سؤال سهل ،لأنه بصراحة أسئلتكم صعبة :55:


ggd


----------



## محمدعادل احمد مصطف (30 يوليو 2010)

التجويف يحدث في السائل عندما شكل فقاعات وتنفجر في النظم حول المضخة او مراوح. Pumps put liquid under pressure, but if the pressure of the substance drops or its temperature increases, it begins to vaporize, just like boiling water.​ وضع مضخات السائل تحت الضغط ، ولكن إذا كان الضغط من قطرات مادة أو زيادة درجة الحرارة ، فإنه يبدأ لتبخير ، تماما مثل الماء المغلي. Yet in such a small, sensitive system, the bubbles can't escape so they implode, causing physical damage to parts of the pump or propeller .​ ولكن في هذه المرحلة الحساسة ، ونظام الصغيرة ، وفقاعات لا يمكن الهروب حتى تنفجر ، مما تسبب في أضرار مادية في أجزاء من المضخة أو المروحة . 
A combination of temperature and pressure constraints will result in cavitation in any system.​ ومن خلال الجمع بين درجة الحرارة وضيق نتيجة الضغط في التجويف في أي نظام. No manufacturer or industrial technician wants to run pumps that keep getting affected by cavitation, as it will permanently damage the chambers of the device.​ لا الصانع أو فني صناعي يريد تشغيل المضخات التي تحافظ على الحصول على المتضررين من التجويف ، كما سيضر بشكل دائم الغرف الجهاز. The vaporization actually causes a loud, rocky noise because the bubbles are imploding and making the liquid move faster than the speed of sound!​ والتبخر تسبب في الواقع بصوت عال ، والضوضاء صخري لأن فقاعات وينهار ، وجعل هذه الخطوة السائل أسرع من سرعة الصوت!​


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (9 أغسطس 2010)

عمرو فاروق ربيع قال:


> هى ظاهرة تبخر السوائل وتكون فقاعات نتيجة انخفاض الضغطالى12.6ضغط التبخر او ارتفاع درجة الحرارة الى درجة الغليان عندضغط السائل
> 
> سؤالى هل يمكن تركيب pumpفى الدور الثالث بدلا من الاولمع العلم ان ارتفاع الدور الثالث اقل من10 واذا كانت الاجابة نعم فايهما افضل تركيبها فى الدور الاول ام الثالث


 الاجابه الافضل ان المخه توضع في الدور الاول لان ذلك يقلل من ارتفاع خط السحب الذي هو الاخر عامل مؤثر في حدوث ظاهرة التكهف كلما قل ارتفاع خط السحب كلما قلت فرص حدوث التكهف حتي ولكن مع اختلاف نوع المضخة او مواصفاتها تكون الاحابه متاحه بنعم او لا اذا علمت مواصفات المضخة ولمن الافضل ايضا ان توضع في الدور الاول ولو امكن يكون خط السحب علي ارتفاع سالب ....


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (9 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالي ماهو npsh ?


----------



## smaw (9 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالى ما هو الفرق بين standard and bulit up


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أغسطس 2010)

> سؤالي ماهو npsh ?



net positive suction head


----------



## م.هاني الزبيدي (12 أغسطس 2010)

_تعرف ظاهرة *التكهف* على أنها ظاهرة تشكل فقاعات من __البخار__لسائل__ جارٍ في منطقة ينخفض فيها ضغط السائل إلى ما دون __ضغط البخار__. يتم تصنيف ظاهرة التكهف من حيث السلوك إلى صنفين: تكهف عطالي (عابر) وتكهف لاعطالي. يعرف التكهف العطالي على أنه العملية التي ينشأ فيها فجوة أو __فقاعة__ في سائل وتتراكب بشكل سريع مما يؤدي إلى __موجة صدم__. غالباً ما تنشأ هذه الظاهرة في __المضخات__ ، __ومحركات الدفع__ ، وفي أنسجة __النباتات الشعيرية__. يعرف التكهف اللاعطالي على أنه العملية التي تجبر فيها فقاعة في السائل على التأرجح (الاهتزاز) في الحجم أو الشكل بسبب شكل من أشكال طاقة الخارجية مثل __الموجات الصوتية__. توظّف هذه الظاهرة في حمامات التنظيف __فوق الصوتية__، كما يمكن ملاحظتها في __المضخات__ أيضاً._


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (23 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> net positive suction head


 

انا عارف ان الاختصار ده معناه كدا بس سؤالي ما>ا يعني عند اعتباره في المضخات ؟:81:


----------



## مرتضى رحيم (27 أغسطس 2010)

باراك الله فيكم علاسئله واتمنى المزيد لزيادة المعلومات


----------



## يوسف التونسي (28 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالي هو ماهي درجة الحرارة التي ينضج بها المطاط (المادة الأولية لمطاط العجلات) لنستطيع تشكيله


----------



## حسن هادي (28 أغسطس 2010)

***********************************
************************************************************************************************************************
***********************************************************************************************
السلام عليكم //// سؤالي هو هل يوجد هناك سمك حرج لعازل حراري حول اسطوانة اي انه اذا زاد هذا السمك عن المقرر فيكون هناك خسائر وفقدان للحرارة وليس العكس // 

مبارك عليكم رمضان شهر الطاعة والخير والغفران


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (29 أغسطس 2010)

نعم يكون سمك و يسمى بالcritical thickness of insulation

و عند زيادة سمك العازل عن هذا السمك الحرج..تزداد الsurface area

مما يزيد من ال heat transfer coefficient

مما يزيد فى النهاية من انتقال الحرارة


----------



## د.محبس (30 أغسطس 2010)

حسن هادي قال:


> ***********************************
> ************************************************************************************************************************
> ***********************************************************************************************
> السلام عليكم //// سؤالي هو هل يوجد هناك سمك حرج لعازل حراري حول اسطوانة اي انه اذا زاد هذا السمك عن المقرر فيكون هناك خسائر وفقدان للحرارة وليس العكس //
> ...


 
نعم يوجد ما سيمى نصف قطر العازل الحرج --ليس سمك في اغلب التسميات فيما يخص الاسطوانة اما تسميه السمك الحرج فهذا يخص اللوح المستوي plate--

مثال: اذا لديك سطوانة مجوفة اي انها تمتلك r1 و r2 

فاننا يجب ان نحصر قيمة r2 بقيمة rc= critical radius insulation

لاحظ هذا القانون المهم والمطلوب حفظه ::::

اسطوانة::
rc = k/h

والكرة::​rc = 2k/h​
حيث k التوصيلية و h معامل انتقال الحرارة 

ويعرف rc على انه نصف القطر الذي يكون عنده اعلى او اقل معدل لانتقال الحرارة q

وكل عام وانتم بالف خير ​


----------



## king.khadawy (31 أغسطس 2010)

سؤالى لحد شغال فى محركات الديزل..... كيف تعاير وتظبط رشاش الديزل ؟ انا عندى مكنة Detroit 8V71N ومحتاجة يتظبط لها رشاشات الديزل؟كيف؟ وهل يمكن زيادة كمية الوقود لرفع القدرة المنتجة؟ وما هو الحد الأقصى؟


----------



## محمد الهبيان (31 أغسطس 2010)

لدى محبس بلية يتحمل ضغط الف wog
فما معنى هذا شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## mrssafwat (6 سبتمبر 2010)

hi everybody 
i graduated from 2009 but ifeel that icann`t remember anything 
so i want an advice about afield to concentrate


----------



## عابد80 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## عابد80 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الجلب هى كراسى تحميل انزلاقيه يتم تركيبةا بلاماكن التى يصعب تزيتها والاماكن التى ليس لها حيز بين العمود والهولدراو بيت البليه وغالبا تكون مشقوقة ومسلوبهوهذا النوع يتم تركيبه بكراسى التحميل ومنها نصفين ويتم تركيبها بالجيربوكسات وهى كرسى حامل للاعمدة الدوارةوالكمات وتصنع من النحاس والانتمونيه والصلب ومنها ايضا فبر تسخدم فى قوائم درفلة الحديد


----------



## عابد80 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

عابد80 قال:


> الجلب هى كراسى تحميل انزلاقيه يتم تركيبةا بلاماكن التى يصعب تزيتها والاماكن التى ليس لها حيز بين العمود والهولدراو بيت البليه وغالبا تكون مشقوقة ومسلوبهوهذا النوع يتم تركيبه بكراسى التحميل ومنها نصفين ويتم تركيبها بالجيربوكسات وهى كرسى حامل للاعمدة الدوارةوالكمات وتصنع من النحاس والانتمونيه والصلب ومنها ايضا فبر تسخدم فى قوائم درفلة الحديد


وشكرا


----------



## عابد80 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

الحشو يتم تكيبة بالاشياء الدوارة مثل الطلمبات لقطع المياه اما المكنكاسيل عبار عن تجويف باوشاش الجير بوكسات وبها ثقب لنزول الزيت


----------



## ABO ANOUR (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كم يحتاج وقت من الزمن سقوط 33000 رطل لمسافة 100 قدم على سطح الأرض 

و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الديحاني (23 سبتمبر 2010)

1.25 second


----------



## h__s (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لجميع على هذا المواضيع


----------



## h__s (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ياجماعه ارسلو اسئله جديدة وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## maisa sharaf (26 سبتمبر 2010)

cavitation هو النقر ويوجد فى الطلمبات والغلايات البخارية


----------



## مجد عدن (27 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤالي هو ما هو الفرق بين محركات الاحتراق الداخلي وبين التوربين الغازي ؟

وشكرا


----------



## ميكانيكي ديزل (30 سبتمبر 2010)

التكهف


----------



## ahmedwagihzidan (4 أكتوبر 2010)

وقد تصنع الجلب ايضا من انواع خاصه من السيراميك لانها ماده ملساء عديمة الاحتكاك مع انواع ايضا خاصه من guide bearings والموجوده بالذات بطلمبات ksb الرأسيه والتى تسمى tubular casing pump


----------



## ds5 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عاليكم 
سؤالى عن نوع الاهتزازات التى تحدث للمضخة وخطوط السحب والطرد pump patterson


----------



## المهندسة ثناء متوج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يعني التكهف


----------



## المهندسة ثناء متوج (7 أكتوبر 2010)

التكهف شو مهناه


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## خالد كنان (12 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد الاجابات صحيحة...نرجو المزيد لانو الفكرة جيدة


----------



## Thegangster (15 أكتوبر 2010)

لا يوجد فارق بين محرك الاحتراق الداخلى والغاز تربين لان الغاز تربن يعتبر محرك احتراق داخلى

ولا الاختلاف ياتى فى القدرة التى يولدها كل محرك

فى الغاز تربين تولد قدرة اعلى بكثير من محرك الاحتراق الدخلى الاسطوانى


----------



## مسطرة المهندس (15 أكتوبر 2010)

طيب يا اخوان ماذا نقصد بقول (رفاص)؟؟


----------



## nizek (16 أكتوبر 2010)

دكتور محمد باشراحيل ممكن لو تكرمت توضح الفرق BSP male threads& NPT threads

عند طلبي انابيب مرنه من أحد الشركات الاوربيه ارسلو لي السؤال التالي(Can you confirm that you are using BSP male threads (ISO R7), and not American NPT threads ?)
وبعد بحث طويل وجدت في احد ردودك اشاره لذلك ارجو منك ايضاح الفرق بشكل مبسط وهل Bsp متداول عندنا بالسعوديه؟ 
شاكرا لك وللاخوه الافاضل 

تحياتي


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بعد اذنك واذن الدكتور محمد باشراحيل
عندي رد بسيط علي سؤالك

BSP : British standard pipe taper thread
يعني يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات الانجليزية ويكون القلاووظ مخروطي الشكل

NPT : American standard pipe taper thread
يعني يصنع طبقاً للمواصفات الامريكية ويكون القلاووظ ايضاً مخروطي الشكل


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

كمان معني ISO R7 
R يعني Rohr ومعناه pipe fhggym hghglhkdm
و المخروط علي السطح الخارجي فقط للقلاووظ


----------



## nizek (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكر لك تجاوبك أخ اشرف وعندي تساؤل لو تكرمت:
هل استخدام النوعين شائع بالسعوديه ؟
والنوعين يركبو على بعض والا لا؟
وهل فيه محول بين الاثنين في حالة ما يركبو على بعض؟

جزيل شكري لك وللاخوه الافاضل

تحياتي


----------



## محمود احمد عمري (17 أكتوبر 2010)

تحدث هذة الظاهرة في خط السحب للمضخات الطاردة عن المركز كنتيجة للضغط السالب الذي يؤدي الى حدوث تبخر جزئي او كامل للماء في خط السحب,ويبين الجدول المرفق بعض الضغوط ودرجات الحرارة المناظرة التي تحدث 
عندها هذة الظاهرة
درجة الحرارة 15 20 25 30 40 45 50 100

الضغط: ك باسكال 1.17 2.73 3.16 4.21 7.63 9.58 12.81 101.3

لذا فمن الضروري عند التصميم اختيار عمود السحب المناسب بضمان عدم حدوث هذة الظاهرة التي تؤدي الى 
انخفاض الكفاءة الكلية للمضخة وفقدان الطاقة, وتؤدي كذلك الى حدوث اهتزازات واصوات مزعجة في المضخة


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

nizek قال:


> شاكر لك تجاوبك أخ اشرف وعندي تساؤل لو تكرمت:
> هل استخدام النوعين شائع بالسعوديه ؟
> والنوعين يركبو على بعض والا لا؟
> وهل فيه محول بين الاثنين في حالة ما يركبو على بعض؟
> ...


 
صراحة انا لا اعلم اذا كان النوعين شائعين بالسعودية
والنوعين ميركبوش علي بعض عشان فيه اختلاف في زاوية القلاووظ وكمان الخطوة (عدد السنان / البوصة)
والله اعلم اذا كان فيه محول بين الاتنين
لكن انتبه bsp يشتغل علي ضغوط تشغيل منخفضة وغير مناسب للضغوط المتوسطة والعالية


----------



## nizek (19 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر أخ اشرف

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## tamirhashim (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*cavitation*

علي حد علمي هو ظاهره التكهف التي تحدث في معدن المضخات
كما تسوس الاسنان فهو ينخر المعدن المكون منه الريش و الكيس
وهو يحدث بسبب فرق الضعط مما يقلل من درجه الحراره الازمه للتبخر للسائل المراد ضخه مما يؤدي الي عمل فقاقيع تنفجر علي سطح المعدن مسببه التاكل
وعلاجه استخدام انواع خاصه من المضخات مزوده بمخارج تنفيس
او عدم ذياده العلو المطلوب من المضخه عن الحد الاعلي الموصي به


----------



## tamirhashim (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*vrv*

اود ان اسال عن نظام الvrv
كيفيه عمله
و كيفيه اختيار الوحدات


----------



## ashraf_said1973 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

نظام VRV (Variable refrigerant volume) system​اي نظام تغير حجم غاز التبريد

أحد انظمة التكييف المركزي التي تعمل بالتمدد المباشر للفريون (DX)

نظام VRV يشبه نظام التكييف الاسبليت وحدات خارجية , وحدات داخلية بينهما مواسير نحاس يمر بها غاز التبريد (الفريون)

الا ان الفرق هو ان في نظام الاسبليت المنتشر ان لكل وحدة داخلية وحدة خارجية
أما في نظام VRV فهناك وحدة خارجية واحدة لعدة وحدات داخلية
وبذلك تكون هناك شبكة لمواسير النحاس

وعمل هذا النظام يعتمد علي تغير كمية الفريون المارة في المواسير طبقاً للحمل الموجود
ولهذا اطلق عليه نظام VRV وهو تغير حجم غاز التبريد كما ذكرت في اول الحديث
من اشهر الشركات التي تعمل في هذا النظام هي Daiken


----------



## وائل البحراوى (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ما الفرق بين صمام ال relifو صمام الامان


----------



## ايمن شعبان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يوجد 100 سؤال من أجمل الأسلئة يرجو مراجعتها


----------



## احمد فخري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

relif valve هو صمام تحرير ضغط المنظومة العالية اما صمام الامان فيسمى check valve وهو يقفل اليا عند رجوع الماء بقوة عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي فجاة او عند اطفاء المشروع منعا لتضرر البشارات (الريش).


----------



## احمد فخري (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الجلبة ويسمى sleeve هو عضو اسطواني الشكل ومعدني ومجوف من الداخل يستخدم في المضخات المائية يحمي العمود (الشفت) من التاكل الدوري نتيجة اشتغالها المستمر لان من السهولة واقل كلفة تغيير السليف بدلا من الشفت ككل كما هو الحال في السيارات يوجد بوشة في كل اسطوانة في كتلة المحرك لان من السهل تغييره بدلا من تغيير الكتلة ككل.


----------



## الشيخ احمد محمود (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ان شاء الله نكون مستعدين


----------



## محمد كسمبر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*cavitation تعني التكهف وهو يحدث في المضخات والتوربينات المائية ويمكن التغلب عليه بعدة طرق منها اختيار سمت آمن للتشغيل طبقا للسرعة النسبية . 
*


----------



## محمد كسمبر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

سؤالي ما هو الفرق بين التوربين المائي والمضخة


----------



## محمد كسمبر (8 نوفمبر 2010)

يمكن تحويل الماكينات التي تعمل بالبنزين الي ماكينات تعمل بالغاز


----------



## محمد كسمبر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الافضل خزان ذو شكل كروي لان الشكل الكروي يتم فيه نوزيع الاجهادات بصورة افضل من الشكل الاسطواني


----------



## محمد كسمبر (9 نوفمبر 2010)

القطر الداخلي 
اما سؤالي فهو 
ما هو الفرق بين توربينة بلتون وتوربينة كابلان


----------



## م.ماهر هلالى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

cavitation :
هى وجود فقاقيع من الهواء فى طلمبات الهيدروليك سواء كانت مكبسيه او ترسيه او مروحيه فيحدث نتيجة احتباس هذه الفقاقيع صوت فرقعه و يطلق عليها CAVITATION


----------



## mahmood2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

اريدمعلومات عن Wast water -Treatment plant


----------



## mahmood2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

For other uses, see Cavitation (disambiguation).


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cavitating-prop.jpg
Cavitating propeller model in a water tunnel experiment.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cavitation_bubble_implosion.pngHigh speed jet of fluid impact on a fixed surface.




 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cavitation.jpg
Cavitation damages on a valve plate for an axial piston hydraulic pump.


*Cavitation* is the formation of vapor bubbles of a flowing liquid in a region where the pressure of the liquid falls below its vapor pressure. Cavitation is usually divided into two classes of behavior: inertial (or transient) cavitation, and noninertial cavitation. Inertial cavitation is the process where a void or bubble in a liquid rapidly collapses, producing a shock wave. Such cavitation often occurs in control valves, pumps, propellers, impellers, and in the vascular tissues of plants. Noninertial cavitation is the process in which a bubble in a fluid is forced to oscillate in size or shape due to some form of energy input, such as an acoustic field. Such cavitation is often employed in ultrasonic cleaning baths and can also be observed in pumps, propellers, etc.
Since the shock waves formed by cavitation are strong enough to significantly damage moving parts, cavitation is usually an undesirable phenomenon. It is specifically avoided in the design of machines such as turbines or propellers, and eliminating cavitation is a major field in the study of fluid dynamics


----------



## mahmood2 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

س:ماهوعملية البثق الهايروستاتيكى(Hydrostatic Extrusion)؟


----------



## mahmood2 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الا كل شئ ماخلاالله باطل وكلنعيم لامحالة زائل


----------



## mahmood2 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

س:ماهى الشاحنة التوربينية؟


----------



## uosama (23 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ما هو برنامج ansys و لاي غرض يستخدم الررجاء شرح موجز و سريع عن البرنامج 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmood2 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Type of pumpe
1-Centrifugal(vetical&horizontal
2-Axial
3-turbine
4-Reciprocatig
5-Rotary


----------



## monynoga (29 نوفمبر 2010)

دخول هواء مع تشغيل الطلمبه مما يسبب فراغات او نتوء فى ريشه المروحه 
ولتجنب حدوثه يتم اخراج الهواء جيدا وذلك بالتحضير بطلمبات التحضير


----------



## hamdy alfors (30 نوفمبر 2010)

هل يكن النزول بضغط المكثف الى صفر ولماذا وان امكن هذا ما الذى يترتب عليه من مميزات واضرار


----------



## hamdy alfors (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هى حدود ضغط المكثف وهل يمكن النزول به الى صفر ولماذا


----------



## hamdy alfors (1 ديسمبر 2010)

_:28:ما هى حدود ضغط المكثف وهل يمكن النزول به الى صفر ولماذا_


----------



## hamdy alfors (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ما هى طريقة قياس الضغط المطلق


----------



## حمزة بكر (4 ديسمبر 2010)

هوحدوث تبخر للسائل الذى غالبا ما يكون ماء فى المواسير وبذلك يصبح هناك سائل وبخار فى نفس الخط مما يسبب مشاكل كبيرة للطلمبا ت صوت عالى اثناء التشغيل قد يدمر المعدة ويحدث ذالك غالبا على خطوط السحب حيث ينخفض الضغط الى السالب ووصوله لضغط التبخر عند درجه الحراره للوسط المحيط


----------



## م/ أشرف وهب (5 ديسمبر 2010)

cavitation
هو ظاهرة التكهف التى تحدث فى خط السحب للطلمبات نتيجة وصول ضغط السحب الى الضغط البخارى
ومن طرق اجتنابها هو زيادة طول خط السب بصورة محسوبة لعدم انخفاض الضغط


----------



## حيدر طالب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

cavitation يعني التكهف وهو ظاهرة تحصل عن وجود فراغ في الضغط . ومثال ذلك الصوت الذي يظهر عند بداية تشغيل المضخات لعدم وجود كمية الماء الكافية لدفعها .


----------



## ميكانيكي فلسطين (13 ديسمبر 2010)

اريد معلومات عن مولدات النيتروجين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن شعبان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

عندي سؤالين لو سمحتم 
do any one have an idea,of saipem engineering interviw?

Does Is 2062 Specifies Only Seamless Pipes Or Erw Pipe Is Also Covered Under Is 2062


----------



## ايمن شعبان (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Does Is 2062 Specifies Only Seamless Pipes Or Erw Pipe Is Also Covered Under Is 2062

do any one have an idea,of saipem engineering interviw


----------



## mechanic power (7 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## فرج.رمضان (24 يناير 2011)

ارجو المساعدة ابحت عن موضوع وهو مشروعي باراك الله فيكم‎ بعنوان: cyclonea saparator


----------



## نور البصري (27 يناير 2011)

سلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين . الرجاء افادتي بمقترح بحث يخص كفاءة واطالة عمر التروس لانها مطلوبه مني للقبول في ماليزيا ولكم مني الف شكر وامتنان
اخوكم مهندس نور....العراق


----------



## مهند بن دردف (7 فبراير 2011)

ال spiktical blinde






وهي تستخدم عادتا لايضاح ما اذا كان الخط يعمل بصفة مؤقتة او مغلق بصفة مؤقتة وقد تستخدم عادتا في عدم وجود ال check valve 
ولها استخدامات عديدة مثلا لو تعمل في تركيب خط by pass 
وحتي تعزل الخط الدائم عن الخط المؤقت ولاتملك check valve
فمن الممكن استخدام ال spiktical blinde


----------



## على محمد على محمد (9 فبراير 2011)

سلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين عندي استفسار عن اجهزة فحص السيارات الحديثة (obd2) طريقة الاستخدام والانواع والاسعار .
وشكراً


----------



## nournms (20 فبراير 2011)

ما هو الفرق بين composit material و stoke material


----------



## جمال سيد حسن محمود (21 فبراير 2011)

تستخدم الجلب فى الغالب على اطراف عمدان تتحرك حركة دورانية وتحتضن هذة الجلب جسم الshaft او العمود
الدوار لتحمية من التاكل ولحماية جسم الماكينة ايضا وتصمم الجلب فى بعض الاحيان من مادة brass ليكون التاكل عليها وليس على جسم الماكينة او العمود 
ارجو ان تكون اجابتى صحيحة ...................وشكرا


----------



## MAIJOR (1 مارس 2011)

ازاى اصمم adjustable jet pump


----------



## king11 (19 مارس 2011)

what is the parts of pump . what is the function of each one


----------



## سمعة سليم (19 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اريد معلومات عن صيانة المضخات وطرق تقليل تكلفتها


----------



## mohammed ALABID (31 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم what is the parts of turbofan.what is the function of each one


----------



## mohammed ALABID (31 مارس 2011)

اجابة الى صاحب السوال عن pump 
الوقع ..........
http://www.aboutpumpsguide.com/water-pump-parts.html


----------



## 3agwa (1 أبريل 2011)

the components of centrifugal pump:
1:volute casing 
2:impeller
3:vanes(blades)
4:shaft
5stuffing box

--working mechanism of C.P
عند دوران المبلير فانها تحول الطاقة الميكانيكة الى طاقة حركية وطاقة ضغط 
وتدفع السائل بقوة الطرد المركزى الى الكاسنج ليقوم بزيادة الضغط ثم يخرج السائل من ماسورة الطرد


----------



## 3agwa (1 أبريل 2011)

سؤالى وارجو الافادة
what's the difference between surging and cavitation ?


----------



## abdo0a (2 أبريل 2011)

_cavitation وهو يُعرف بالتكهف,وهو ظاهرة تكون فقاعات بخار سائل ويحدث نتيجة فرق الضغط بين بخار السائل والسائل نفسه.
هنالك بعض الاشياء يمكن ان تقلل من هذه الظاهره وهي :
استعمال معادن خاصه وطلاءات مقاومه للتكهف. 
ويالمناسبه التكهف يمثل خطر كبير شديد بالنسبه للمهندسين الذين يعملون في مجال التوربينات المائيه .
((عضو جديد ^__^))
_


----------



## abdo0a (2 أبريل 2011)

الفرق بين الاندفاع وظاهرة التكهف وعلي ما اعتقد يعني انو الاندفاع هو الذي بسبب يتكون التكهف
لانهو عند اندفاع السائل فهنالك جزيئات من السائل سوف تتبخر وذلك لجريانها بسرعه واحتكاكها مع بعضها ومع الجزئيات الاخري ,فيكون هنالك فرق في الضغط بين البخار والسائل وتحدث عملية التكهف . لستُ متأكد من هذا الاجابة


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (3 أبريل 2011)

cavitation ظاهرة التكهف تحدث في الطلمبات نتيجة نقص ضغط السائل داخل الطلمبة عن الضغط البخاري في درجات الحرارة التي تعمل عندها الطلمبة فيبدا السائل في الغليان وتكوين فقاعات تنتقل من مناطق الضغط المنخفض (السحب ) الي مناطق الضغط المرتفع (منطقة الخروج من impeller ) حيث تتكسر تلك الفقاعات مكونة قطرات مياه تندفع بسرعة عالية و تصدم معدن ال casing الخاص بالطلمبة وكذلك ال impeller محدثة مايسمي نقر او تسوس في المعدن او تكهف وهذه الظاهرة تسبب اصوات عالية ونقص في ال head and flow rate وزيادة في الباور و نقص في كفاءة الطلمبة عامة.
اما ظاهرة التموج او surge فهي تحدث في ال compressors نتيجة عدم الانتظام في كمية flow rate ونقصانه عن حد معين يجعل الضغط عند المخرج يزداد بشدة و يحدث reverse flow هذا flow يقابل الشحنة التي يتم ضغطها ويحدث تصادم شديد بين ال two flows قد يؤدي الي كسر ال seal او العمود نفسه في بعض الاحيان وكذلك اهتزازات عالية. ظاهرة التموج لها تعريفات كثيرة و ترتبط بمعاملات كثيرة فهي تتاثر مثلا بال pressure ratio و flow rate يمكن تجنبها عن طريق manual الخاص بالضاغط الذي يحدد منطقة حدوث التموج.


----------



## king11 (5 أبريل 2011)

اريد شرح عن vaccum pump


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (6 أبريل 2011)

لو كنت تتحدث عن Ejector الذي يقوم بسحب الضغط وعمل تفريغ ل tank or vessel 
هو عبارة عن nozzle يتم ضخ (بخار او هواء مضغوط ) ينتقل هذا البخار بعد الخروج من ال nozzle الي convergent divergent nozzle
فيقل ضغطه في الجزء الاول وتزيد سرعته وعندما يقل ضغطه اقل من ضغط ال tank يبدا بسحب الهواء او الغاز من داخل التانك ثم يخرج علي diffuser حيث تقل سرعته ويزيد ضغطه.


----------



## حسن طه عبدالقادر (6 أبريل 2011)

ما هى استخدامات ال pressure vessel


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (8 أبريل 2011)

pressure vessels عبارة vessels اسطوانية او كروية الشكل تستخدم عادة في حفظ السوائل والغازات تحت ضغوط مختلفة.
مثلا بعد ضغط الغازات في الcompressors يتم حفظها في pressure vessels لحين ارسالها عبر الخطوط في العمليات الصناعية المختلفة. وطبعا يتم تصنيع ال vessels من مواد معينة لتحمل الضغوط المختلفة والعالية خاصة.


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

نور البصري قال:


> سلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين . الرجاء افادتي بمقترح بحث يخص كفاءة واطالة عمر التروس لانها مطلوبه مني للقبول في ماليزيا ولكم مني الف شكر وامتنان
> اخوكم مهندس نور....العراق


اطالة عمر التروس يلزم له شقين اولا: عند التصنيع اختيار المادة المناسبة و الاهم عمل معالجة حرارية للترس وافضل طريقة لمعالجة الترس هي طريقة الحث(Induction) ثانيا عند التركيب يجب الاهتمام ب (center distance) , عملية التشحييم وانظر الملف المرفق لعله يفيدك وادخل الموقع الاتي ستجد ما يفيدك:
www.geartechnology.com


----------



## الطالب الناجح (10 أبريل 2011)

ارجو معرفة عنوان توكيل لوارا فى مصر


----------



## osama waheed (14 مايو 2011)

ظاهرة التكهف cavitation :-

ان ظاهرة التكهف من اخطر المشاكل التي يمكن ان تؤذي بصورة ملحوظة عمل واداء المضخات , وهي تسبب عند حدوثها اضرارا في دفاعة المضخة (impeller) , حيث بعد فترة تظهر الاعراض على المضخة من تنقر في وجه الدفاعة والسطح الداخلي للمضخة (case) , وان هذه الظاهرة تحدث نتيجة انفجار فقاعات في مركز المضخة اتية من جزء السحب لها مؤدية الى توليد ضغط كبير بصدمات متناوبة على الاجزاء الداخلية للمضخة 0

1- منع cavitation :-

اذا كانت المضخة في حالة تكهف فان مجموعة من التغيرات الضرورية التي ينبغي ادخالها على تصميم النظام لزيادة ال (npsha ) بحيث يصبح اكبر من (npshr) لايقاف التكهف 0

ومن الطرق المتنوعة لزيادة (npsha) :-

a- زيادة الضغط عند مقطع الامتصاص للمضخة , حيث اذا كانت المضخة تسحب من خزان يمكن رفع مستوى السائل فيه اذا كان مغلق او زيادة الضغط في الفراغ يؤدي الى زيادة الضغط في الفراغ 0
b- من الممكن ايضا زيادة (npsha ) بتخفيض درجة حرارة السائل الذي يتم ضغطه وهذا يؤدي الى تخفيض ضغط الاشباع للسائل وبالتالي يزداد (npsha) حسب العلاقة :- 


Npsha= p suction – p saturation


----------



## osama waheed (14 مايو 2011)

الاخ مهاب اجابتك نصف صحيحة فعندما يكون الوسط سائل فيكون الشكل المناسب لتوزيع الاجهادات هو الشكل الاسطوانى اما فى حالة الوسط غاز فيكون الكروى هو الاصح......... اما عن سؤالك عندما تقول 1 " فهو قطر داخلى


----------



## osama waheed (14 مايو 2011)

اريد معلومات عن economizer وانواعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## mechaniky_Segas (14 مايو 2011)

ECONOMIZER:
An economizer removes additional Btu’s from the stack
gasses by circulating the deaerated boiler feedwater
through a series of bent tubes in the stack. This translates
into a "free" source of energy from the boiler
operation. Finned tube economizers are less costly and
more efficient as the "fins" are a source of heat transfer as
well as the tubes. Economizers in watertube boilers
typically increase the efficiency of the boiler 4-10% which is
usually less than a one year payback. Due to the higher
efficiencies of firetube boilers the payback is usually longer
and therefore economizers are not used as frequently on them. An economizer can also be a
useful means of increasing the steam capacity of a boiler.
The use of high sulfur oils, particularly #6 oil, is very corrosive on the economizer tubes. This
can be improved by increasing the temperature of the feedwater to the economizer and the use
of soot blowers but the life of an economizer in that environment is limited to about 2-3 years. A
bare tube economizer is easier to keep free of the corrosive sulfur but requires more tubes to
achieve the same efficiency as a finned tube economizer. Since the economizer is directly part
of the boiler and has contact from the gases of combustion it must also be built under the
regulations of The American Society of Mechanical Engineers Code Section I and have the
ASME S stamp attached.


----------



## osama waheed (15 مايو 2011)

انا متشكر جدا على المعلومات عن economiser بس كنت محتاج صور عن الانواع وخصوصا circuler


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (17 مايو 2011)

هو اقصى انخفاض فى ضغط السحب الذى يصل السائل عندة لحد التبخر وتقل كثافة السائل نتيجة كثرة وجود بخالر الماء مع السائل-فتتكون فقاعات الهواء ويتم سحبها مع السائل فتنفجر عند وصولها داخل المضخة نتيجة الضغط العالى داخل المضخة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (17 مايو 2011)

السوءال هو -عرفnpsh


----------



## osama waheed (18 مايو 2011)

Net pressure Suction Head


----------



## osama waheed (18 مايو 2011)

انا اسف تسمى net positive 
The Net Positive Suction Head made available the
suction system for the pump is often named NPSHa. The NPSHa can be determined during design and construction, or determined experimentally from the actual physical system.


----------



## mansour man (18 مايو 2011)

cavitation او التكهف : ظاهرة تحدث غالبا في الغواصات


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

لماذا تكون نهايات المبادلات الحرارية على شكل نصف دائرة الاجابة بشكل علمى


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

فى السيارات البج فوت ما الفرق بين السيارة قبل تركيب الاطارات الكبيرة لها


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

فى المحركات كيف نستطيع التميز بين محركات تبريد الهواء وتبريد الماء من بعيد دون فتح غطاء السيارة


----------



## osama waheed (19 مايو 2011)

شكل نصف دائرة او ( dished end ) يكون اكثر تحملا للضغوط عكس السطح العدل فمثلا  التنكات تصنع يالشكل الاسطوانى ولا تصنع على شكل مربع وذلك لتوزيع الضغط بشكل منتظم على السطح ككل


----------



## osama waheed (21 مايو 2011)

ارجو المشاركة وكيفية ايجاد حل ..
حول موضوع الاجور والرواتب وكيفية عمل حد ادني للرواتب متناسب مع الخبرات
والموضوع ده ضرورى جدا .... مصر كلها اتحركت الا المهندسين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ شىء عجيب
وايضا تفعيل دور النقابة التى ليس لها اى دور ملموس


----------



## osama waheed (21 مايو 2011)

علشان فى ناس لسة مش فاهمة ال cavitation شرح بالفيديو 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TkNuIpGu5M&feature=related


----------



## محمد سنوسى بكير (21 مايو 2011)

معنى الcavitation هو ظهور او تكون فقاعات من الغاز او البخار فى مدخل الطلمبة وعند تعرض هذه الغازات للضغط المرتفع يحدث لها انفجار الذى بدوره يؤدى الى تاكل و انهيار اجزاء الpump
ويمكن تجنبه كالتالى 
تجنب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عند الpump suction
عدم انخفاض ال suction pressur عن الvapor pressur الخاص بالسائل


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (24 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (25 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الغيث والسيف (27 مايو 2011)

ال sleev يصنع من مادة البرونز ويوضع بين الشفت ؤالحشوات لحماية الشفت من السوفان من السواىل


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور على هذا الجهد ونرجو المزيد


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (28 مايو 2011)

sleeve دائما تحافظ على الشافت من التاكل


----------



## osama waheed (29 مايو 2011)

عذرا ال sleev له انواع منها النحاس كما فى محرك بدء الحركة بالسيارات او الالمونيوم او البرونز


----------



## engineer 2 (3 يونيو 2011)

cavitation
معناها هى ظاهرة يحدث عندها انخفاض ضغط السائل فيتحول من الحالة السائلة الى بخار فيحدث وجود فقعات غازية تسبب نقر فى ريش مروحة الطلمبة


----------



## engineer 2 (3 يونيو 2011)

الجلبة
هى شكل اسطوانى مفرغ يستخدم بتركيبة على ال shaft ويكون قطرها الداخلى نفس قطر ال shaft وتستخدم كجلبة مسافة بين two bearing او جلبة ارتكاز لاحد الكراسى وتصنع من الحديد العادى او النحاس حسب التطبيق المطلوبز وشكرا م/على المصرى


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (6 يونيو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## سفيان الراوي (6 يونيو 2011)

وائل البحراوى قال:


> فى المحركات كيف نستطيع التميز بين محركات تبريد الهواء وتبريد الماء من بعيد دون فتح غطاء السيارة



من الصوت , حيث ان صوت المحركات التي تبرد بلهواء اعلى من التي تبرد بلماء لان الماء يعمل على امتصاص الصوت من المحرك اثناء جريانه حيث يعتبر مخمد


----------



## heshamdewedar (7 يونيو 2011)

*شركة صناعيه كبرى بمدينة العبور بالقاهره تطلب الوظائف الأتيه لمصنعها الجديد :
1- مدير جوده : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى .
2-مدير امن صناعى و سلامه مهنيه : خبره من 7 الى 12 سنه فى المجال الصناعى 
3- مهندس ميكانيكا خبره من5 الى 10 سنوات فى مجال الهيدروليك .
4- مهندس كهرباء خبره من 2 الى 10سنوات فى المجال الصناعى و يجيد العمل على PLC
5- مهندسين فلزات خبره من 2 الى 10 سنوات فى المجال الصناعى .
ترسل السيره الذاتيه على البريد الالكترونى التالى :
[email protected] *


----------



## hala1807 (13 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا اللى يعرف يحل السؤال ده يبعتلى الاجابة من فضلكم

 Thermal comfort in a house is strongly affected by the so-called radiation effect, which is due to radiation heat transfer between the person and surrounding surfaces. A person feels much colder in the morning, for example, because of the lower surface temperature of the walls at that time, although the thermostat setting of the house is fixed. Write an essay on the radiation effect, how it affects human comfort, and how it is accounted for in heating and air-conditioning applications.


----------



## الغيث والسيف (26 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الغيث والسيف (26 يونيو 2011)

الى الاخوه المهندسين ما المقصود بوحده قياس الضغط b si


----------



## فريد اسعد (26 يونيو 2011)

ماعرفت شنو يقصد الجلبه؟
بس راح انتضر سؤال اسهل من هذا ؟
حتى اقدر من خلاله الجواب بشكل اسهل وبل الصور المفقه معه


----------



## عادل2222 (26 يونيو 2011)

ارجو الافاده فىتسرب اجهزة الكلور الابتدائى والنهائى قد ايه


----------



## megahut (2 يوليو 2011)

الغيث والسيف قال:


> الى الاخوه المهندسين ما المقصود بوحده قياس الضغط b si



وحدة قياس الضغط 
Psi= Pound per square Inch 
باوند لكل إنش مربع 
و هى الوحدة البريطانية لقياس الضغط
​


----------



## megahut (2 يوليو 2011)

hala1807 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو سمحتوا اللى يعرف يحل السؤال ده يبعتلى الاجابة من فضلكم
> 
> Thermal comfort in a house is strongly affected by the so-called radiation effect, which is due to radiation heat transfer between the person and surrounding surfaces. A person feels much colder in the morning, for example, because of the lower surface temperature of the walls at that time, although the thermostat setting of the house is fixed. Write an essay on the radiation effect, how it affects human comfort, and how it is accounted for in heating and air-conditioning applications.



هناك ثلاث وسائل لتبريد جسم الإنسان 
التبريد بالتبخير و التبريد بالحمل و التبريد بالإشعاع 
و التبريد بالإشعاع هو الـ Thermal heat radiation
و تعتمد كمية الحرارة التى يشعها أى جسم على عدة عوامل أهمها لونه و درجة حرارته و درجة حرارة الوسط المحيط به و هو موضح بالمعادلة 







فإذا كام الفرق بين درجة حرارة الجسم المشع و درجة حرارة الوسط كبير كانت كمية الحرارة المشعة كبيرة و هو ما يحدث فى حالة الصباح الباكر ​


----------



## جمعه حمدي (8 يوليو 2011)

ممكن نزود ان الجلبة دايما تصنع من مادة اقل صلادة من العمود وطبعا كلنا عارفين السبب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ابو احمد الجبوري (21 يوليو 2011)

*cavitation التكهف *
هو عبارة عن تلف يحدث فى الاجزاء الميكانيكية نتيجة وجود فقاعات غازية متولدة نتيجة انخفاض الضغط اقل من الضغط البخاري . وهذه الفقاعات تحدث تصادمات مع الاجزاء الميكانيكة مسببة حدوث تأكلات وتلف فيها . تعريف مختصر 
سؤالي هو : عند فتح فجوه في اناء مملوء بالماء نشاهد دورانية الماء وتقعره وتسارع الدوران ؟ في اي اتجاه يدور الما ء وما تفسير هذه الظاهرة مع ذكر القانون الفيزياوي


----------



## اكرامى علاء (27 يوليو 2011)

بالنسبة للسؤال الخاص بامكانية تحويل محرك الديزل الى غاز طبيعى الاجابة لا يمكن ابد لان محركات الديزل تحتاج الى وقود هيدروكربونى لة درجة حرارة اشعال ذاتى منخفضة مثل السولار لان فكرة الحريق تعتمد على رفع الضغط داخل اسطوانة المحركة اثناء شوط الانضغاط حتى تصل الى درجة حرارة الاشتعال الذاتى للوقود دون الحاجة الى شمعة اشتعال (البوجية) كما فى محركات البنزين والسبب التانى انة كلما قلت درجة حرارة الاشعال الذاتى للوقود قلت فترة عطلت الاشتعال وبالتالى نتجنب ظهور ظاهرة الدق فى محركات الديزل لانها تسبب اجاهادات حرارية وميكانيكية على المحرك وهذة الظاهرة تظهر عندما تزيد فترة عطلة الاشتعال ومفهوم هذة الظاهرة هى ارتفاع الضغط فجاءة فى نهاية فترة عطلة الاشتعال مما يتسسب فى ظهور خشونة فى اداء المحرك واسال الله ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابة بخصوص هذا السؤال 
م/ اكرامى


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 أغسطس 2011)

jouini87 قال:


> ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??


 
هذا ملف يجيب عن سؤالك اخي الكريم...


----------



## GLODENMAN (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
انا لدي سؤال ومش عارف احلة وهو ؟
a hydraulic cylinder is to be used to power punching operation due to the high force requirement needed during the punching operation hydro pneumatic applications are to be used to supply oil to a double acting cylinder . the control of the cylinder is via a 5/2 lever , lever pneumatic value . the circuit design must accommodate the following sequence:
rapid advance of cylinder /punch to workpiece


1- manual selection start 
2- rapid advance of cylinder/ punch to the workpiece
3-rapid retract of the ram ready for the next operation
4- intensification of ram for punching operation 


draw and explain the operation of a hydro pneumatic circuit schematic to facilitate the above

انا عارف ان دة اول مشاركة ليا معاكم بس يارب تكون خير ونقدر نساعد بعض ان شاء الله بس الموضوع هام جدا ليا لانة اختبار مهم جدا ليا ؟؟ وشكرا


----------



## انوار الهداية (16 أغسطس 2011)

ماهي قوانين الthermal stesses


----------



## عبدالله ناصح (26 أغسطس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا حجاوب بالنسبة للهيدروليك وعلى اد علمى
التكهف ده بيحصل لما يكون خط سحب الطلمبة الهيدروليكية مش محكم كفاية فبتبدأ الطلمبة تسحب هوا مع الزيت
جزيئات الهوا دى مع الضغط الشديد والسرعة العالية بتكون عاملة زى المعدن بالظبط من حيث القوة والصلابة فبتسبب ضرر للاجزاء المتحركة زى التروس فى الطلمبة الترسية (بيعمل زى نقر بتكون واضحة فى اسنان التروس) 
وعلى فكرة الطلمبات اللى بتسحب هوا بيكون عمرها قصير وبتتلف بسرعة
اكتشاف التكهف ده سهل 
بيعمل صوت زنة فى الطلمبة معروف لاهل الخبرة
وممكن اكتشافه بالامبير لانه بيخلى المؤشر يتهز بقوة حوالين القراءة ومش بيثبت على القيمة المقروءة
والتغلب عليه مش سهل لكنه ممكن
مبدأيا لابد من احكام كل خطوط السحب بما فى ذلك الاورنجات وكاوتشات السحب واحكام ربط الافزان او الكوليهات
استنزاف الهوا مش سهل لكنه محتاج لصبر وتركيز بس عموما بيكون من مخارج الضغط اللى فيها ضغط عالى
والله اعلم
وربنا الموفق


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم .لدي سؤال مالفرق بين power station و power plant ؟


----------



## علي ميكانيك (30 أغسطس 2011)

التكهف

هو عبارة عن تلف يحدث فى الاجزاء الميكانيكية نتيجة وجود فقاعات غازية متولدة نتيجة انخفاض الضغط اقل من الضغط البخاري . وهذه الفقاعات تحدث تصادمات مع الاجزاء الميكانيكة مسببة حدوث تأكلات وتلف فىها


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

د.محبس قال:


> ههههههههههه اين جواب السؤال الاول الاهم عن انواع whirl واسمحلي اقول لك ان اجابتك للفرع الثاني عن استخدام المادة الهشة اعطيه 3 من 10 حيث ان الزيت هو الذي يقلل الاحتكاك وان اصطدام المحور بالكرسي يحصل كناتج عرضي غير مرغوب فية ففي معظم الحالات لا يحدث ذلك واذا حدث فهذا يعني حصول ضرر....الجواب للفرع الثاني هنا :​
> 
> http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t166666.html​
> وماذا عن سؤالي عن انواع whirl اعتقد هو سهل ومهم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟​


السلام عليكم د.محبس .. سؤالي هو لماذا كراسي التحميل او بالاحرى جورنال بيرنك في المحاور ذات السرعة العالية تكون بيضوية وليست دائرية؟؟؟ فمثلا روتور التورباين الغازي في المحطة التي اعمل بها يدور بسرعة 5100دورة/دقيقة .. تكون محامله بيضوية مالسبب ياترى؟؟ هل امكانية التزييت والايروداينكك تؤخذ في التصميم ..؟؟؟وكيف.؟؟؟ وشكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس09 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هي ظاهر تعرف باللغة العربية بالتكهف وهي تحدث في المضخة نتجة لتصادم قطرة الماء مع جدار الجزء الدوار


----------



## مني منصور (24 سبتمبر 2011)

عبارة عن تنقير داخل الطلمبه في حاله انخفاض ضغط السائل وتحوله الي بخار 
ولتجنبه لابد من استمرار المائع دون توقف.


----------



## ابو حسين البصري (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء
ان فكرة المسابقة جميلة جدا وموضوعها ممتع وشيق ومفيد في نفس الوقت ويهدف الى تبادل المعلومات والخبرات بين اعضاء الملتقى ولكني لاحظت ورغم عدم اطلاعي كل الصفحات بأن هناك تركيز على بعض المواضيع وتكرار الرد عليها وبإجابات متشابهه احيانا ربما لأنها مواضيع عملية وشائعة في الكثير من التطبيقات او ربما لأنها مواضيع سهلة ويمكن الاجابة عليها بدون تردد فمثلا السؤال الذي تم طرحه في المشاركة رقم 10 من قبل الأخ jouini87 وهو"ما معنىcavitation وكيف نتجنبها??" كان بتاريخ 25-1-2010 والحال ان المشاركة الأخيرة لاتزال حول نفس السؤال 
فلو كانت الأسئلة والأجوبة متسلسلة ومتتالية اعني حينما يكون هناك جواب شامل لسؤال معين فلا داعي لتكرار الاجابة الا اذا كانت لإضافة معومات جديدة لكانت الفائدة اكثر لأعضاء الملتقى ولزواره ايضا
هذا رأيي مع الاعتذار من جميع الاخوة المهندسين


----------



## eng-aoto (7 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم....
مهندسينا الافاضل انا طالبة هندسة وبتخصص كهروميكانيك ولا اعرف اذا ماكان سؤالي ضمن تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية لكنني بحثت كثيرا ولم اوفق
عسى ان اجد مساعدة لديكم ولو بمعلومة صغيرة
سؤالي....
*ماهي** اجهزة قياس الضغط المستخدمة كمنظومات سيطرة وكيفية عملها؟؟*
وماهو الtype constant لهذه الاجهزة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## eng-aoto (8 أكتوبر 2011)

مسااااااااااااااااااااااعدة
رجااااااااااااءاً


----------



## eng_taha_a (14 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن توضيح للسؤال ؟
يعنى للسيطره على ايه ؟
على الاتجاه السريان ولا كميه السائل ولا ضغط السائل ؟!


----------



## eng-aoto (19 أكتوبر 2011)

اخ طه انا قلت اجهزة قياس الضغط كمنظومات سيطرة......
واذا عندك اطلاع على موضوع السيطرة وتكدر تفيدني سواء كان ضغط او سريان او درجة حرارة او مستوى السائل.........
ومشكووووور


----------



## eng_taha_a (20 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-aoto قال:


> اخ طه انا قلت اجهزة قياس الضغط كمنظومات سيطرة......
> واذا عندك اطلاع على موضوع السيطرة وتكدر تفيدني سواء كان ضغط او سريان او درجة حرارة او مستوى السائل.........
> ومشكووووور


المهندسه aoto
بعد التحيه احب اوضح معنى كلامى اللى انا كتبته 
بالنسبه للسيطره على اتجاه السريان :-
to have a control over the direction of the flow you need to use directional control valves like check valve or non return valve 
or the other type like 4/3 directional control valve






check valve 







directional control valve​ 

للتحكم فى كميه السائل الماره :-
to have a control over the a mount flow pass to the circuit you can use the flow control valve 





flow control valve
جه الموضوع اللى انا اتحدث عنه 
لكن انا مش عارف هو ده نفس الموضوع اللى انتى تقصديه ام لا ؟:81:
​


----------



## eng-aoto (28 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكووووور اخ طه هو هذا الموضوع الي اتكلم عنه
وارجو ان تعذرني اذا مافهمت الي تتكلم عنه بسرعة لاني طالبة وبصراحة اني صفر بموضوع السيطرة بس حابة افهم بجدية
ممكن تشرحلي اكثر وتوضحلي ال block diagram للمنظومات السابقة
واذا في امثلة اخرى عن الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
......................................
...........................


----------



## eng_taha_a (30 أكتوبر 2011)

eng-aoto قال:


> مشكووووور اخ طه هو هذا الموضوع الي اتكلم عنه
> وارجو ان تعذرني اذا مافهمت الي تتكلم عنه بسرعة لاني طالبة وبصراحة اني صفر بموضوع السيطرة بس حابة افهم بجدية
> ممكن تشرحلي اكثر وتوضحلي ال block diagram للمنظومات السابقة
> واذا في امثلة اخرى عن الموضوع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


 eng aoto بعد التحيه 
لا داعى للاعتذار 
اتمنى ان الملف المرفق يفى بالعرض فهو ملخص اسطوانه رائعه و به ابجديات الهيدرولك:20:


----------



## ابو احمد الجبوري (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*تحياتي\ المسابقة تطلبكم سؤالين !!!!*


----------



## جمال عطبرة (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اشكرك باشمهندس مسابقة رائعة ومفيدة ارجو السؤال يكون بالعربى واتمنى التوفيق والنجاح لهاذه المسابقة


----------



## المهندس محمد ريان (6 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## هشام صلاح (15 نوفمبر 2011)

ماهى اللزوجة ومعامل اللزوجة وماذا يعنى أن هذا الزيت vg 60 وما هى أنواع الزيوت وماذا يعنى oil dte 26


----------



## بدر حمد (20 نوفمبر 2011)

^^
لاعلم لي بالزيت المقصود اعلاه
معامل اللزوجة هو :
هو قوة تماس تؤثر على وحدة المساحة فتنتج فرق بالسرعة يساوي الوحدة بين الطبقتين للسائل 
والمسافة العمودية بينهما 
العوامل المؤثرة على معامل اللزوجة هي درجة الحرارة ونوع المادة .


سؤالي:

لدي شبكة مياه شرب مضغوطة ومغلقة باقطار مختلفة واريد ان ازود وحدة سكنية بتوصيلة خدمة مقاس 4 بوصة علما بان الانبوب الرئيسي مقاس 4 بوصة ايضا . هل يؤثر ذلك على الوحدات السكنية الاخرى المتواجده على نفس خط الانبوب الرئيسي ؟

وشكرا


----------



## assignment (21 نوفمبر 2011)

Can U Help me in this 
Mechanical Engg. Design 4th ed 13.41 problem and Spur gear design


----------



## eng-aoto (21 نوفمبر 2011)

eng_taha_a قال:


> eng aoto بعد التحيه
> لا داعى للاعتذار
> اتمنى ان الملف المرفق يفى بالعرض فهو ملخص اسطوانه رائعه و به ابجديات الهيدرولك:20:


 
شكرا مهندس طه
الملف مفيد جدا وفادني حيل


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

cavitation is a sound appears at pump because of liquid vaporization (decrees pressure at any point ) and
may be avoided by 1-proper pump select
2-short suction pipe length


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

cavitation is a sound appears at pump because of liquid vaporization (decrees pressure at any point ) and
may be avoided by 1-proper pump select
2-short suction pipe length


----------



## mdiesel.2011 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

cavitation is a sound appears at pump because of liquid vaporization (decrees pressure at any point ) and
may be avoided by 1-proper pump select
2-short suction pipe length


----------



## جاسم العجيلي (17 ديسمبر 2011)

*اللزوجة*

 هي مقياس توصف به قابلية المائع  للجريان، ومقدار مقاومته لضغطhttp://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/ضغط يجبره على التحرك والسيلان.
 كلما زادت لزوجة المائع ، قلّت قابليته للجريان. وكلما قلت اللزوجة، زاد مقدار ميوعة هذا المائع .


----------



## aboali mahfouz (20 ديسمبر 2011)

ياسلام على الجمال


----------



## ابريق999 (12 يناير 2012)

كيـف استطيع حل مثل هذه الشكل في ماده الاهتززازات وايجاد natural frequancy ومعادله الحركه 
http://im9.gulfup.com/2012-01-12/132639314321.jpg

ارجو الرد حتى ولو كان الشرح في ورق خارجي والتقاط صوره لها ورفعها برابط وتنزيل الجواب ومشكورين


----------



## عبد الحكيم السروري (15 يناير 2012)

االجلبة هي غلاف دائري يمر خلالة العمود في المضخات او اشياء وخرى او يمر خلاله pipe في الجدران او المناطق الخرسانة لكي يسهل اخراجه يصنع على حسب نوع المادة المارة فيه


----------



## jilany (31 يناير 2012)

ايه يا جماعة مفيش اسئلة ولا ايه


----------



## خالد طه (2 فبراير 2012)

فقاقيع من الغاز تتكون على السطح الصلب غالبا على جسم المضخة الملامس للسائل وتحدث هذة الفقاقيع عنما يقل ضغط السائل عن ضغط التبخير الخاص بة اما التغلب عليها اثناء التشغيل فهو عن طريق تقليل التصرف الخارج من الطلمبة وذلك بغلق المحبس بعد الطلمبة


----------



## mogahid99 (15 فبراير 2012)

:59: معلومات قيمة جدا
علمنا الله واياكم وجعله
في ميزان حسناتكم والله الموضوع شيقة ويحتاج 
لميذيد من الجهد :3:


----------



## المهندس وليد صبحى (15 فبراير 2012)

الجلبة تكون مثل الاكس لسهولة الحركة وتكون من مواد حديدية او من مادة الالمونيوم وتسخدم باكثر من شكل واكثر من مجال وشكرا


----------



## retirement (12 مارس 2012)

The savvy love workout ankle boots! For now it's actually not just a boys who seem to wear for instance sports boots and shoes, but people today over 30 Structure sneaker is a target visitors actually growing in number. Hard to assume that within the last few century appeared to be still viewed as unseemly in mountain climbing or to be at distinctive celebrations around so-called workout shoes. Meanwhile Athletic shoe meet sometimes the normally sought-after apparel code with clubs plus discos. The sneaker just isn't a athletic shoe,Nike Total 90 Laser, but your shoe that is definitely fashionable plus practical.There are plenty of companies,Adidas Adipure IV, mostly shoe manufacturers who definitely have taken the sneakers plus cheap shoes wholesale,Adidas Predator Absolute, along with the true sports while in the assortment. Obtain the Adidas and also Nike boots and shoes. Two well-known providers that seek for ages been so frequently send innovative sneakers with the "Street Wear" manufacture.


----------



## ابن الضاد (14 مارس 2012)

*مفيد*

اطروحة جميلة ارجوالتفاعل معها 
وسوف نحاول التفاعل بقدر استطاعتنا وربنا يقدرنا ونفيد بماعندنا اشاءالله


----------



## sameh mubarak (26 مارس 2012)

لو سمحت كنت عايز حد يفيدني انا خريج جديد وعايز اعرف انهي مجال احسن هو تحليه المياه ولا مجال شبكات المياه والصرف الصحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ ياريت حد يفيدني


----------



## Diaa Mohd (27 مارس 2012)

_*Stainless steel pumps for sea water when shut down the pump for one or few days only pitting corrosion is very high *_*?*


----------



## eng. najih (8 أبريل 2012)

*cavitation تعني هي حالة قطع عمود السائل في مرحلة الضغط وهي تسبب فجوة توثر كثيرا في الضاغطات مثل ضاغطات الوقود الميكانيكية في محركات الديزل*


----------



## ahmed2007star (9 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ahmed2007star (11 أبريل 2012)

*الجلبة او ال(sleeve) او ال(jornal bearing) هي احدي وسائل تقليل الاحتكاك بين الاجزاءالميكانيكية المتحركة وتتكون في الاساس من سبيكة يكون العنصر الغالب فيها هو النحاس مضافا الية بعض العناصر كالبرونز والجرافيت وغيرها وتعتمد اساسا في عملها علي الخلوص بينها وبين العمود التي تتناسب معة الحركة والسوال هنا ما هي قيم الخلوص الواجب توافرها حتي نضمن وجود كمية وضغط زيت مناسبين لعمل الجلبة *


----------



## طاهر ادروب (13 أبريل 2012)

كل ما اعرفه عن ال ‏cavitation ‎‏ انها فجوات تنشأ ف المسبوكات خاصة الكبيرة و ثقيلة الوزن والمصنعة من الحديد وتنشأ نتيجة لانكماش معدن الحديد بعد بروده حيث تنشأ نقاط ساخنة تكون فجوات.. ويمكن علاجها باستخدام خزان اضافي يحوي معدن ساخن ويستخدم كالبقع لسد الفجوات..
هل اجابتي صحيحة؟


----------



## احمد البياع (13 أبريل 2012)

*تعريف ال cavitation*

هو ظاهرة تسمى بظاهرة التكهف .. وتحدث عند خروج التربينة المائية وعند دخول المضخة ... وتحدث نتيجة لتبخر الماء عند الضغوط المنخفضة عند درجات حرارة طبيعية وغير عالية مما ينتج عنه فقاعات غازية تتوجه من جانب الضغط المنخفض الى جانب الضغط المرتفع على الريشة وبعد ذلك تنفجر على اماكن محددة فى الريشة محدثة نقر مكان انفجارها او بعد تكرار حدوثها مرات عديدة او متتالية. ولتلافى حدوثها لايمكن الا فى التصميم نفسه او بدأ لتوجه لتصميم مروحة تسبق المروحة الرئيسية وتكون من مادة رخيصة وسهلة الإستبدال ليحدث بها التكهف بدلا من الأصلية ومن ثم تغييرها للحفاظ على الأساسية. وسؤالى الآن:: ماهو الفرق بين الimpulse & reaction turbine ?


----------



## احمد البياع (13 أبريل 2012)

م \طاهر ادروب:
من الممكن ان يكون فى علم هندسة المواد تعريفه بهذه الصورة التىأشرت اليها حضرتك صحيح ولكن بالنسبة لللآلات التوربينية يعرف التكهف بهذا التعريف الذى اشرت اليه انا سابقا
مع خالص شكرى واحترامى لحضرتك ولباقى الأعضاء الكرام


----------



## Haitham MikaPower (13 أبريل 2012)

_*cavitationهو التكهف ويحدث ف الPumpعندما ينخفض ضغط السحب الى قيمة معينة مما يؤدى ال تبخر المائع وعندما يصل الى وImpellerويخرج من بعدها يجد ضغط عالى مما يؤدى الى انكماش الحجم فجاة مولدة ضغط عالى على سطح ال Impellerفيحدث نقر *_


----------



## محمد شعبان صالح (14 أبريل 2012)

Cavitation او ظاهرة التكهف 
وظاهرة التكهف تحدث للمضخات بمعنى اخر يحدث بها كهوف داخليه او انفجار للداخل 
وسبب هذه الظاهره هندسيا كالاتي 
من المعروف ان مجموع الطاقات عند مدخل ماسورة ما يساوي مجموع الطاقات عند مخرج الماسوره طبقا لقاعدة برنوللي 
ان ( طاقة الحركه + طاقة الوضع + طاقة الضغط ) عند المدخل = ( طاقة الحركه + طاقة الوضع + طاقة الضغط ) عند المخرج 
لو تخيلت معي ان هناك خزان ما ووضعنا به ماسوره ارتفاعها 5 متر ثم قمنا بوضع مضخه لسحب السائل في نهاية هذه الماسوره اي على ارتفاع 5 متر 
كلام جميل ؟ اوك طبقا للكلام الذي قلته ان مجموع الطاقات عند المدخل يعني داخل الخزان = مجموه الطاقات عند مخرج الماسوره اي عند مدخل المضخه 
لو افترضنا ان مجموع الطاقات عند المدخل يساوي 15 حركه +وضع +ضغط مثلا 
طبعا زي احنا عارفين ان طاقة الحركة = 1\2 الكتله * مربع السرعه ودي عند المدخل تساوي عند المخرج لان التصرف زي ماحنا عارفين ثاااااااااااابت q ونقول نثلا يساوي 5 
طاقة الوضع = الكثافه * الارتفاع * عجلة الجاذبية كويس ؟ طب هل طاقة الوضع عند المدخل تساوي طاقة الوضع عند المخرج طبعا لالالالالا ليه لان الفرق ارتفاع المدخل عن ارضية الخزان مختلفه عن ارتفاع المخرج عن ارضية الخزان 5 متر 
اذا طاقة الوضع هتكون فوق اكتر من تحت بسب الارتفاع ونقول مثلا فوق 8 وتحت 2 
وبالتالي طبقا لقاعدة برنوللي لازم يكون مجموع الطاقات عند المدخل يساوي مجموع الطاقات عند المخرج = 15 
ايه اللي باقي طاقة الضغط وهي اللي بتسبب التكهف طب نجبها ازاي كالاتي 
عند المدخل = 15 - (5+2) = 8 
عند المخرج = 15 - (5+8) = 2 
اذا المضخة تتعرض لفرق ضغط كاااااااام 8-2 = 6 
وفرق الضغط اللي هو 6 دا بيسبب الكتهف واحيانا انفجار للداخل 
طب العلاج بكل بساطه اتخلص من الارتفاع دا يعني اضع المضخه اقرب ما يكون من قاع الخزان او من فتحة المدخل مثال المضخات الغاطسه ( تحت الميه )
تحياتي


----------



## tifahak (20 أبريل 2012)

باستخدام طريقة Castiglano اوجد Ymax


----------



## 2amr (23 أبريل 2012)

يعرف ال cavitation علي انه التكهف 
والتكهف يكون نتيجه انخفاض ضغط فقاعات السائل الي ضغط اقل من ضغط البخار ينتج عنه فصل في جزيئات الماء تؤدي الي حدوث نقر او تكهف علي ريش الطلمبات ويكون سبب وجوده هو اختيار سيء لل Npsh وعدم التحضير الجديد للطلمبه عند بدء التشغيل مما يؤدي الي وجود هواء بخط السحب وهذا يساعد بشكل كبير علي تكون التكهف وايضا عدم الالتزام بمواصفات الكود عند التصميم لخد السحب في الاكواع والمساليب وايضا فتحة البيل ماوس وهذا علي حد علمي وارجو التصحيح ان وجد خطأ
سؤالي :- معني Dn في مواصفات المحابس


----------



## ahmed fa (29 أبريل 2012)

*التكهــــــــف*​الانسياب الغير منتظم في الالات قد يحدث تغيرات كبيرة في الضغط في مقاطع مختلفة ، وقد ينخفض الضغط في بعض المناطق الي قيم ادني من الضغط الجوي .
 في السوائل اذا انخفض الضغط الي ضغط التبخر فان السائل يبدأ في الغليان (Boiling) مكوناً فقاعات من البخار باعداد كبيرة وتسري هذه الفقاعات مع السائل الي ان تصل نقطة يكون فيها الضغط اعلي وعندها تنفجر ويتكثف البخار لسائل مرة أخري نتجية لذلك يحدث تنقر (Cavity) ويندفع السائل الموجود حول تلك النقطة لملئ مراكز التنقير وهذا يسبب ضغوط عالية جداً عند تلك النقاط ( اعلي من من IGPa). وتتأثر الأسطح الصلبة القريبة بتلك الضغوط الحادة . وقد يتكرر تكون الفقاعات وانفجارها مئات المرات في الثانية .
 بالرغم من ان تلك الضغوط الحادة تحدث في وقت قصير جداً وعلي منطقة صغيرة جداً الا انها تلحق اضرار حادة علي السطح قد تؤدي الي انهيار تلك الاسطح لذا تظهر الاسطح مخدوشة (scored) ومنقرة (Pitted) وتصحب عملية التكهف ايضا اهتزازات (vibration) وضوضاء (Noise) . كل ذلك بالاضافة لاثر الفقاعات علي السريان يؤدي لخفض كفاءة الالة .
 لذا يجب منع حدوث ظاهرة التكهف في الالات الهيدروليكية وذلك بالتاكد من ان ضغط السائل اعلي من ضغط التبخر في كل النقاط .
 بما ان التكهف يحدث عندما يصل ضغط السائل الي قيمة منخفضة فمن المحتمل حدوثه عند السرعات العالية أو الارتفاع الشديد أو لسببين معاً . 
في التوربينات الرد فعلية (Reaction Turbines) يكون ادني ضغط عادة عند مخرج الريش الدوراة .


----------



## Elhbeb (17 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك*
*وسدد خطاك وحفظك من كل شر*​


----------



## حامد المقبول (18 مايو 2012)

*معلش ما حارد بس حأسأل سؤال 
ما هي الاستعمالات المستقبلية لمحرك الاحتراق الدخلي؟
*


----------



## engmsalim (20 مايو 2012)

هل يمكن حرق الهواء او نيتروجين الهواء باى طريقة ؟


----------



## engmsalim (20 مايو 2012)

هل يمكن حرق الهواء او نيتروجين الهواء باى طريقة ؟


----------



## Yousef111 (23 مايو 2012)

التكهف:ظاهرة تحدث في انابيب نقل الموائع حيث تتشكل جيوب غازية نتبجة دخول لبهواء الى نظام النقل او بسبب غاز يكون مصاحب للمائع
عادة يتم استخدام نقاصة لامركزية علة خطوط سحب المضخات لتجنب هذه الظاهرة 
اما في خطوط نقل النفط التي تعتمد على الضغط الطبيعي (ضغط الارض)يجب القيام بتنفيس دوري لهذه الخطوط(عن طريق مخارج توضع على القسم العلوي للانابيب أو باستخدام صمامات الحماية)
هذا مااعرفه ومنكم العذر اذا اخطانا................


----------



## Yousef111 (23 مايو 2012)

ليس للنتروجين نقطة وميض وبالتالي لابمكن اشعاله


----------



## معتصم اسماعيل (30 مايو 2012)

الجلبة هي عبارة عن قطعة معدنية عادة ما تكون من الحديد الزهر وتركب بشكل معين على جزء ثابت والجزء الاخر متحرك


----------



## نبات الارض (5 يونيو 2012)

سؤال عندي بناية فيها معامل و مكاتب عايز أعمل لها شبكة !!!!!!!!!!!
ما هي الخطوات للعمل ومن أين أبدا 
وشكرا


----------



## العبدلي (28 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرااا


----------



## ايمن عبدالله العبد (1 يوليو 2012)

sleeve توضع لحماية العمود الدوارSHAFTمن الصداء والتاكل ومن الوجة الداخلى للمحامل بلاضافة الى ان غالبا ما يكون العمود غالى الثمن بالاضافة الى ان الجلبة يركب فى داخلها O RANGE لكى تعزل الموائع عن بعضها ويركب على الجلبة mechanical seal


----------



## Mostafa Habeeb (3 أغسطس 2012)

تعرف ظاهرة التكهف على أنها ظاهرة تشكل فقاعات من البخار لسائل جارٍ في منطقة ينخفض فيها ضغط السائل إلى ما دون ضغط البخار. يتم تصنيف ظاهرة التكهف من حيث السلوك إلى صنفين: تكهف عطالي (عابر) وتكهف لاعطالي. يعرف التكهف العطالي على أنه العملية التي ينشأ فيها فجوة أو فقاعة في سائل وتتراكب بشكل سريع مما يؤدي إلى موجة صدم. غالباً ما تنشأ هذه الظاهرة في المضخات ، ومحركات الدفع ، وفي أنسجة النباتات الشعيرية. يعرف التكهف اللاعطالي على أنه العملية التي تجبر فيها فقاعة في السائل على التأرجح (الاهتزاز) في الحجم أو الشكل بسبب شكل من أشكال طاقة الخارجية مثل الموجات الصوتية. توظّف هذه الظاهرة في حمامات التنظيف فوق الصوتية، كما يمكن ملاحظتها في المضخات أيضاً.


----------



## محمد منصورegyman (3 أغسطس 2012)

مع توصيل الطلمبات على التوازى يكون الارتفاع ثابت ولكن التصرف سيصبح 2*43.9


----------



## Yousef111 (9 أغسطس 2012)

يمللك الالمنيوم عامل ايصالاية حرارية منخفضة
كما انه طري يساعد على تمدد حجرة الترموستات او تقلصها وبالتالي يسمح بفتح او غلق صمامات التحكم بدارة التبريد


----------



## amr habib (11 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل الكلام ده انا كنت شغال فى الغليات ده من حوالى 4 سنين بصراحه شغلانه خطيره جدا جدا
مشرف صيانه غلايات


----------



## يوسف على مصطفى (13 سبتمبر 2012)

_cavitatain بمعنى التكهف وهو يحدث فى التوربينات والمضخات نتيجة لانخفاض الضغط فى جانب المص وهو عبارة عن غازات تنكمش ثم تنفجر تؤدى الى تاكل ريش المضخات ونتواءات فى انابيب ضخ النفط , عموما الموضوع كبير وهام وانا بس حبيت اشارك بما اعرف من معلومات بسيطة ولكم كل ودى_


----------



## وين رايح (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ماهو الفرق بين : ( gas - oil - greaz ) ..؟


----------



## ahmed2007star (19 سبتمبر 2012)

you can distinguish between gas,oil and Grease by evaluate the viscosity of each material


----------



## ahmed2007star (19 سبتمبر 2012)

you can differ between cast iron and steel by a lot of methods but the main deference is in the quantity and distribution of carbon in metal


----------



## وين رايح (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*
hi ahmed


القصد من السؤال : ما وظيفة الديزل للماكنه ولماذا لا نضع بدل الديزل ال oil ولماذا لا نضع قريز او بنزين ؟؟

وما هيه وظائفهم في الماكنه ..؟!
*


----------



## eng.moaz5 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

cavitation تعني التكهف وغالبا مايحدث التكهف نتيجة لوجود شوائب بين الاسطح المحتكة ( وقد يحدث ايضاً في ريش المضخات نتيجة ل انفجار فقعات الهواء في الماء) - مهندس معاذ عثمان


----------



## nashat fattah (25 سبتمبر 2012)

الجلبة بعيدا عن التعريف النمطى هى بمثابة كرسى لعامود يدور بداخلها 
والسؤال فى اى التطبيقات يدور العامود بدون كرسى او جلبة


----------



## saad_aljuboury (8 أكتوبر 2012)

سؤالي عن الكيفية التي يتم بها تصليد دشالي صناديق التروس بالحرارة كيف يتم ذلك 
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أكتوبر 2012)

saad_aljuboury قال:


> سؤالي عن الكيفية التي يتم بها تصليد دشالي صناديق التروس بالحرارة كيف يتم ذلك
> مع فائق احترامي



هي عملية تدعى 
quenching and tempering
ومبدئها ان يسخن المعدن حسب تركيبته التكوينيه في مخطط حديد كاربون
ومن ثم يبرد بشكل مفاجيء باوساط تبريد خاصه بكل معدن . منها الزيت او الماء او الغازات الخامله
وصولا الى تركيب بلوري على السطح اقرب الى الكرويه وصغر الحجم .. وهذا ما يمنحه الصلادة


----------



## هاجر محمد حسانين (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عاوزه مساعده فى انتقال الحراره 
توزيع درجات الحراره للمياه الساخنه المطروده من محطات الكهرباء فى بحر او اى مجرى مائى عاوزه اعرف معادله انتقال الحراره ( حمل توصيل اشعاع)
ما هى المعادله عاوزه اعرف توزيع درجه الحراره فى المياه عشان اعرف تأثير الحراره على الحياه المائيه وعشان اعرف اسحب مياه من اى نقطه ياريت اعرف معادلات انتقال الحراره بليز حد يساعدنى


----------



## abbas haddadi (10 نوفمبر 2012)

ممكن لايك 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/الخلافة-الاسلامية/307496176015580?ref=stream


----------



## المهندس البحري 79 (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الجلبة .... هي البوشة او liner .. وهي تستعمل في المحركات الثقيلة وتستعمل لحماية الاسطوانة .وذلك لصعوبة تبديل الاسطوانة في المحركات الثقيلة فلذلك من السهل تبديل الجلبة عند حدوث خدش او تجليخ نتيجة حلقات المكبس ...وهي تكون بين المكبس والاسطوانة لحماية الاسطوانة ... تحياتي لكم ونسال الله ان يوفق الجميع ...


----------



## علي اِبراهيم (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا علي الموضوع القيم


----------



## eng_hamada2812 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

ظاهرة التكهف او ال cavitation تظهر فى سريان الموائع وخاصة فى الطلمبات وهى تنشا عند وصول السائل الىى منطقة ضغط منخفض بحيث تنخفض درجة الغليان boiling teperature فتتكون فقاقيع bubles فى هذه المنطقة ذات الضغط المنخفض ويحدث لها انهيار مفاجئ sudden collapseمما يجعل جزيئات السائل تتحرك بسرعة هائلة جدا نحو هذه المنطقة مخلفة نحر bits فى ريشة الطلمبة ويسمع صوت يشبه صوت تحرك الرمل على سطح معدنى (سف) هذا باختصار 
اسباب حدوث cavitation:
1- low positive suction head
2-sudden open/closure of valves
3-bad operating conditions


----------



## eng_hamada2812 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤالى هو ما هو ال back fire فى انظمة ولاعات افران الغاز


----------



## eng.mahmoud khairy (20 ديسمبر 2012)

ال cavitation او التكهف هو وصول الضغط في منطقة السحب بالمروحة الي ضغط تبخر المائع مما يودي الي تبخر المائع وتكوين فقاعات بضغوط عالية تنفجر عند الاصطدام بسطح الريشة مما يودي الي تاكلها وحدوث اهتزازات عالية في ال pump


----------



## الميكانيكي الباحث (26 ديسمبر 2012)

معنىcavitation :

هي ظاهرة تسمي بالعرب التكهف تحدث على حسب علمي بسب عدم انتظام التدفق وذلك بوجود فقاعات من الهواء في السائل داخل المضخة، وهي ظاهرة خطيرة خاصة على الدفاعة في المضخة، وأيضا ما تسببه من اهتزازات عالية على المضخة، نتجنبها كما أعلم بتنظيم عملية التدفق


----------



## sami az (3 يناير 2013)

*. التكهف CAVITATION*

*يحدث عند وجود فقاقيع بالمائع وتنشأ عند وجود عائق عند مدخل المضخة. 
*
*وينتج عنه تآكل موضعي كبير.*

*قد ينشأ نتيجة المبالغة فى إبعاد خزان الوقود عن مدخل المضخة أو استبدال ماسورة المدخل بمقاس أقل.*

*
**يطلق إسم التكهف **Cavitations** على ظاهرة التكوين والإنهيار اللاحق للفجوات المليئة بالبخار فى سائل ما نتيجة التأثير الديناميكى ويحتمل أن تكون هذه الفجوات عبارة عن فقاعات، جيوب مليئة بالبخار أو الإثنين معاً. *
*حيث أنه لكى يبدأ التكهف يجب أن يكون الضغط الموضعى يساوى أو أقل من ضغط البخار ويجب أن تقابل الفجوات منطقة ضغط أعلى من ضغط البخار لكى تنهار وتبدأ الطلمبات الطاردة المركزية فى التكهف عندما يكون ضغط السحب غير كافى ليحافظ على ضغوط فوق ضغط البخار فى كل مكان من ممرات السريان، وتكون عادة المناطق الأكبر حساسية للتكهف هى جوانب الضغط المنخفض لريش المروحة الأولى وذلك بالقرب من حافة المدخل والغطاء الأمامى حيث يوجد أكبر إنحناء وقد يؤدى ضرر التكهف إلى فقد فائدة المروحة فى أقل وقت مثل أسابيع قليلة من التشغيل المتصل وذلك بصرف النظر عن الضوضاء والإهتزازات وأى تلف نتيجة التلامس بين الأسطح الثابتة والمتحركة. (المصدر منتدى المهندس 
اما سؤالي متى يستخدم الكريز في التشحيم*


----------



## وقاص يوسف (6 يناير 2013)

الجلبه احد اجزاء المضخه حيث انها تحمي المحور وتسهل عميله تجميعالمضخه


----------



## وقاص يوسف (6 يناير 2013)

التكهف هي نتيجة انخفاض ضغط سحب المضخة عن الحد المطلوب و لها علاقة وطيدة بما يسمى npsh


----------



## وقاص يوسف (6 يناير 2013)

سؤال / لدينا مضختين بنفس المواصفات الاولى مربوطة بمحرك 100 حصان والثانية مربوطة بمحرك 50 حصان -------- ما تاثير فرق الخمسين حصان ؟


----------



## وقاص يوسف (6 يناير 2013)

الخ sami az سؤالك عن التشحيم غير مفهوم


----------



## وقاص يوسف (6 يناير 2013)

وحدة قياس npsh هي المتر ؟ انا اسألك سوال / ما علاقه قطر البشاره بضغط المضخه ؟


----------



## shark h (10 مارس 2013)

هو تاكل بيحدث ف الماكنه نتيجه الرايش الللي بيجي عليها


----------



## tora (15 مارس 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا جماعه انا جيلكم في خدمة و ارجو التجاوب السريع 
انا اريد ان اعرف التحويلات (بالاثباتات) 
التحويلات من 
bar 
at
atm
mmhg
torr
PSI
اريد تحويلاتهم كلهم الى 
pascal
يعني مثلا bar بساوي 10^5 لكن ليييييييه ؟ جيه منين ؟
لانه بجث و المدرس يريد اثباته بالقانون 
و شكرا​


----------



## أبومنة (20 مارس 2013)

وقاص يوسف قال:


> سؤال / لدينا مضختين بنفس المواصفات الاولى مربوطة بمحرك 100 حصان والثانية مربوطة بمحرك 50 حصان -------- ما تاثير فرق الخمسين حصان ؟


الأخ / وقاص يوسف 
ذكرت قدرة المحركين و لكنك لم تذكر قدرة المضختين ، و من ثَمَّ تكون الإجابة كالتالى :

1- إذا كانت كل من المضختين بقدرة 100 حصان :
فإنه عند ربط الأولى بالمحرك الـ 100 حصان فإن المحرك يشغل المضخة بدون مشاكل
و عند ربط الثانية بالمحرك الـ 50 حصان فإن المحرك لا يستطيع تشغيل المضخة أبدا بل و يحترق إذا استمر تشغيله بالحمل (المضخة)

2- إذا كانت كل من المضختين بقدرة 50 حصان (و أظن أن هذا مقصدك):
فإنه عند ربط الثانية بالمحرك الـ 50 حصان فإن المحرك يشغل المضخة بدون مشاكل
أما عند ربط الأولى بالمحرك الـ 100 حصان فإن المحرك يسحب من منبع تغذية الكهرباء فقط ما يحتاجه لتشغيل الطلمبة 50 حصان بالإضافة إلى قيمة صغيرة للتغلب على المفاقيد ، أى أن المحرك سيقوم بتشغيل المحرك بصورة عادية 
لكن بالطبع هذا يعد سفهاً من الناحية المادية لأن سعره أعلى بكثير و ستكون مفاقيده أكبر و لن يكون هناك توفير فى استهلاك الطاقة


----------



## ars1036 (22 مارس 2013)

اريد دروس تعليميه فيديو وصوت للميكانيك ستاتيك موضوع الاتزان والجملونات واكون ممنون:15::80:


----------



## orpc1555 (29 مارس 2013)

cavitation will hapan in pumps 
we can avoid cavitation be relesing the air from the vent to avoid hummring 
in the pip line and also to avoid dameg the pump


----------

